# What's Going On Right Now in Your Life that Troubles You --Don't Be Afraid...



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

“Don’t be afraid! Be brave, and you will see the Lord save you today. 

The Lord will fight for you, and you won’t have to do a thing.” 

Exodus 14:13-14 CEV

Isn't this a beautiful promise from the heart of God our Father...

This is what God is saying 'DIRECTLY' to you:  

'Listen with your heart' 

_My Child:  

Don't be afraid, feel free to be brave for you will see "Me", Your Lord and Father, Your God, save you today. 

I will fight for you, I will protect you from before and from behind and from all around you.  I am your armour bearer and I will do the fighting for you. 

Don't fear a thing, for I am with you all the way through and beyond.  

Why?   Because I love you.  I am attached to you and you are attached to me.  You are embedded within my heart deeper than anything that I have ever designed or created.   I will allow no harm or death to come near you nor those whom you love.   

Trust me... I AM that I AM to and for you, Forever and ever, I am yours and you are mine.   

Believe.. Just Believe.  I never lie nor do I deceive.  

Don't ever be afraid.  Just Believe


_

_Selah..._


----------



## gn1g (May 30, 2013)

delete                                                        .


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

gn1g said:


> delete                                                        .



The devil's a liar...  Anything he says, be sure it has no power.


----------



## sweetvi (May 30, 2013)

Thanks!  I've been having anxiety a lot lately because I'm so used to being control , independent and already had a plan for my life.  However, God is using me in this season to learn to be still, trust in Him and to endure because the best is yet to come! It is nooot easy and now I understand the scripture that says that the path is narrow......


This also comes in mind:

Proverbs 19:21

Many are the plans in a man's heart, but it is the Lord's purpose that prevails......


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Thanks!  I've been having anxiety a lot lately because I'm so used to being control , independent and already had a plan for my life.  However, God is using me in this season to learn to be still, trust in Him and to endure because the best is yet to come! It is nooot easy and now I understand the scripture that says that the path is narrow......
> 
> 
> This also comes in mind:
> ...



I love those scriptures and your siggy verse.  AND......... you too Ms. sweetvi


----------



## HappywithJC723 (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> “Don’t be afraid! Be brave, and you will see the Lord save you today.
> 
> The Lord will fight for you, and you won’t have to do a thing.”
> 
> ...





sweetvi said:


> Thanks!  I've been having anxiety a lot lately because I'm so used to being control , independent and already had a plan for my life.  However, God is using me in this season to learn to be still, trust in Him and to endure because the best is yet to come! It is nooot easy and now I understand the scripture that says that the path is narrow......
> 
> This also comes in mind:
> 
> ...



This message and verses bought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much. Lord knows I needed it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

This is certainly something that I have been thinking about lately. Thank you so much for this thread.  This thread should blow up because there are so many of us who have things going on in our lives and need some to pray or encourage us in some way.

I have been praying for me and many of my friends who have adult children that don't serve the Lord.  It's been hard, and I pray so much...my knees are rough.

Lately though...my son has been calling me asking questions again about the Lord.  He told me that he and some friends been having conversations about the Lord and he remembers some scriptures, but he can't remember some things so he calls me.  I gave him a bible this past week so he will have it to reference to.  This is encouraging...

I believe with all of my heart that my son and daughter will repent and come back to the Lord before its too late.  I can't say it doesn't bother me because it does, but I do trust the Lord in their life.


----------



## felic1 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you Shimmie.....I am anxious about being off work with bills due, pending shut off notices and responsibilities. He has been faithful thus far and will continue to be so!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

HappywithJC723 said:


> This message and verses bought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much. Lord knows I needed it.



Praying for you and 'Hubby' who is highly favoured in all.  Both of you are.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is certainly something that I have been thinking about lately. Thank you so much for this thread.  This thread should blow up because there are so many of us who have things going on in our lives and need some to pray or encourage us in some way.
> 
> I have been praying for me and many of my friends who have adult children that don't serve the Lord.  It's been hard, and I pray so much...my knees are rough.
> 
> ...



My heart and prayers are right there with you.   

God is so protective of our children, even more so than 'we' are.   Our sons and daughters have so many angels assigned to them and God gave His guarantee with these words:

Psalm 23:

He leadeth me (our children) in the paths of Righteousness for His namesake. 

Isaiah 43:1-21  --- I love this!  This just speaks volumes about our children.

But now thus saith the Lord that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, I have called thee by thy name; thou art mine.

2 When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.

3 For I am the Lord thy God, the Holy One of Israel, thy Saviour: I gave Egypt for thy ransom, Ethiopia and Seba for thee.

4 Since thou wast precious in my sight, thou hast been honourable, and I have loved thee: therefore will I give men for thee, and people for thy life.

*
5 Fear not: for I am with thee: I will bring thy seed from the east, and gather thee from the west;*

6 I will say to the north, Give up; and to the south, Keep not back: bring my sons from far, and my daughters from the ends of the earth;

7 Even every one that is called by my name: for I have created him for my glory, I have formed him; yea, I have made him.

8 Bring forth the blind people that have eyes, and the deaf that have ears.

9 Let all the nations be gathered together, and let the people be assembled: who among them can declare this, and shew us former things? let them bring forth their witnesses, that they may be justified: or let them hear, and say, It is truth.

10 Ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, and my servant whom I have chosen: that ye may know and believe me, and understand that I am he: before me there was no God formed, neither shall there be after me.

11 I, even I, am the Lord; and beside me there is no saviour.

*12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, that I am God.*

13 Yea, before the day was I am he; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand: I will work, and who shall let it?

14 Thus saith the Lord, your redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; For your sake I have sent to Babylon, and have brought down all their nobles, and the Chaldeans, whose cry is in the ships.

*15 I am the Lord, your Holy One, the creator of Israel, your King.

16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;*

17 Which bringeth forth the chariot and horse, the army and the power; they shall lie down together, they shall not rise: they are extinct, they are quenched as tow.

18 Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old.

19 Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.

20 The beast of the field shall honour me, the dragons and the owls: because I give waters in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert, to give drink to my people, my chosen.

21 This people have I formed for myself; they shall shew forth my praise.

-----------------------

There is no strange god among our children.... none.  

This is for all of the children...we dedicate all of them unto the Lord.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you Shimmie.  So much is going on in my family right now, that it left me in shock and in unshed tears.  When I read your original post, I just let the tears flow.  It's amazing the things or the emotions we hold on to instead of releasing it to the Lord. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Thank you Shimmie.....I am anxious about being off work with bills due, pending shut off notices and responsibilities. He has been faithful thus far and will continue to be so!!



felic1 ...

You shall owe no man anything except to 'love' him.  

And do not be surprised at the cancellation of some/many of your debts.  There is a cloud of much favour hovering over you.   Many showers of blessings.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> My heart and prayers are right there with you.
> 
> God is so protective of our children, even more so than 'we' are.   Our sons and daughters have so many angels assigned to them and God gave His guarantee with these words:
> 
> ...


Thank you sis   This message today that the Lord has given you is a blessing.  I thank God for using you today and I so thank you for the scriptures that you have given me...I will stand on every one of them!


----------



## LovingLady (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie

Thank you for sharing the message, it is very inspiring.


----------



## Sashaa08 (May 30, 2013)

Right on time like always!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Thank you Shimmie.  So much is going on in my family right now, that it left me in shock and in unshed tears.  When I read your original post, I just let the tears flow.  It's amazing the things or the emotions we hold on to instead of releasing it to the Lord.
> 
> Thank you.



*One Word for You*:

"Renewal"


----------



## HappywithJC723 (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Praying for you and 'Hubby' who is highly favoured in all.  Both of you are.



God bless you Shimmie. I am praying for you also. You are truly an inspiration.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you sis   This message today that the Lord has given you is a blessing.  I thank God for using you today and I so thank you for the scriptures that you have given me...I will stand on every one of them!



Precious Sister...  

To God be the Glory...His mercies are flowing, new every morning as the morning dew.  Not even the scorching sun, can dry this up from you.  

Selah...


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you for sharing the message, it is very inspiring.



God bless you LovingLady... 

You are surrounded by love; as gentle and as beautiful as the pink rose petals in your siggy pic.   Showers of God's Grace abounds toward you...drenched in love times love.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Sashaa08 said:


> Right on time like always!!!



Sashaa08

Hi Sweet Sashaa....  Your blessings shall abound not one second late... and much more abound shall continue in your favour, spirit, soul, body and love.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

HappywithJC723 said:


> God bless you Shimmie. I am praying for you also. You are truly an inspiration.



Thank you for your prayers, HappywithJC723... 

Lord knows, Shimmie needs prayer... much prayer.  

I truly appreciate them and you.


----------



## LovingLady (May 30, 2013)

What is troubling me: change

It is hard to develop new habits when the old ones consume your life.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> What is troubling me: change
> 
> It is hard to develop new habits when the old ones consume your life.



I'm the same way, I've never be one to welcome change, unless I had control of it.   

For example:   Changing my nail color, the curtains in my windows, re-arranging my bedroom, adding new linens, etc., those changes I welcome, because I CHOSE them.  

Yet when changes occur that I did not prepare for or expect or to be honest, changes that I did not 'select'...  nawwwwww, I'm not so open-armed about it.

Yet, with each change, God eases me through the process, step by step and gives me the time I need to trust Him and gives me the courage and the energy (yes, 'energy') to adjust to the change.   



LovingLady, No matter what it is, no matter what... God will not drop you, nor let you fall, nor fail neither will you be ashamed.   You will be prepared by Him and the change will 'bow' to you.   You will have key to conquer discomfort and the fears of the change. 

"You Rule Girl"      Yeah, you do...   You Rule.   Because God your Father rules and His heart is giving you all that you need to see it through.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much!!! I needed to see this!! Thank you! You hit the nail right on the head.




Shimmie said:


> “Don’t be afraid! Be brave, and you will see the Lord save you today.
> 
> The Lord will fight for you, and you won’t have to do a thing.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is certainly something that I have been thinking about lately. Thank you so much for this thread.  This thread should blow up because there are so many of us who have things going on in our lives and need some to pray or encourage us in some way.
> 
> I have been praying for me and many of my friends who have adult children that don't serve the Lord.  It's been hard, and I pray so much...my knees are rough.
> 
> ...


And for the record, my children already have given their lives to Christ, many years ago.  They are in a backslidden condition...they are not 'unsaved'.  Jesus is Lord over my children...hallelujah!


----------



## mrselle (May 30, 2013)

Last week I decided that I was tired of being angry with my in-laws and my stepdaughter.  I told God that I didn't want anything to keep my light from shining.  I told Him that I want the love of Jesus Christ to flow through me so I could show that love to others.  All last week I prayed.  I would pray in my sleep.  Last weekend my mother-in-law and stepdaughter were here and I couldn't help myself.  I was so kind and warm and loving that I kind of surprised myself.  My stepdaughter hugged me and I looked her in the eyes (I usually avoid making eye contact with her) and told her I was glad she was home.  Now the devil has been trying to remind me of all the things they have done to hurt me over the years.  Lying on me, lying to me, turning many people against me, etc...  But, I have managed to keep my peace.  With all that said, I fear for my stepdaughter.  There are a lot of issues.  She says one thing with her mouth, but the way she lives her life shows says something different.  There are some generational curses she struggles with and I fear that my daughters will have the same struggles.

I fear that I'm not a good mother to my girls.  I fear that will make the same mistakes with them that my mother made with me.  I love my mother dearly and she did a good job, but there are things she did that effect me to this day and I struggle.  I want to be the best mother I can be.


----------



## Laela (May 30, 2013)

THERE IS NO ... absolutely NO failure in God. I believe this.

My mother had prayed for  me for years, when I went wayward and as a mother, she continues to prayer for me. That's what mothers who love the Lord do. I'm blessed to have a mother like that. So is your son. As Children of God we speak LIFE always over our children. Your son was already _dedicated _to God, he can't get away from Him... this has been my experience.

It's so refreshing to see mothers who won't ever give up on their children. We have too many who are giving up, quitting and letting the devil fool them into defeat. Prayer indeed changes things. I'm encouraged by your sharing your life and your ministry on this message board, sis.  It takes courage to share... and it's clear the Love of God in your heart to edify others is what drives you. 

You never know who is reading, and how is moved, touched or encouraged by your life's testimonies...and I love me some testimony.  

I'll speak to you, what I've received myself:
_
*Regardless of how much money, influence, and even favor you have, God  will not excuse you from troubles. The troubles you face don't move you.  No matter what goes wrong in this life, it doesn't have the power to  re-position you. You have a firm foundation that remains intact. God  remembers you, and the promises has made to you!

Amein~
*_





Nice & Wavy said:


> And for the record, my children already. have given their lives to Christ, many years ago.  They are in a backslidden condition...they are not 'unsaved'.  Jesus is Lord over my children...hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> And for the record, my children already have given their lives to Christ, many years ago.  They are in a backslidden condition...they are not 'unsaved'.  Jesus is Lord over my children...hallelujah!



 

I cannot think of a better Mother than you have been for your  children.   To be even more honest, they never fail to rise up and call you 'Blessed' as the children in Proverbs 31.    

From the 'brief' moments of knowing your son, he overflows with the love of Jesus in his heart and soul.   It's forever present.   And it's because of you and your unending love that you and hubby have showered over them.   

Your love as a mother extends not only at home with your children but into the lives of others, such as mine.   For you were there all the way when my baby was in trouble reassuring me of the 'calm' and loving presence that only a mother can ensure.  

Iron Sharpens Iron... 

Thank you, Precious Wavy for sharpening my spirit when I needed it most...as a Mom.


----------



## delitefulmane (May 30, 2013)

Right now I feel so lost. I had a plan all laid out of what I would do as a career and now I have hit a road block and can't figure out if should still pursue this dream or to do something else. I can't figure out what I am passionate about and what I want to do as career. I am also madly in love with my current BF and I feel like I need to figure out a career so that we can one day soon get married. I don't want to have regrets on what my life had been like had I pursed my initial plan but I also have been unable get to where I need to be to get into this career. I want to go back to school but I have no clue for what.
I feel like God is not directing me.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Laela said:


> THERE IS NO ... absolutely NO failure in God. I believe this.
> 
> My mother had prayed for  me for years, when I went wayward and as a mother, she continues to prayer for me. That's what mothers who love the Lord do. I'm blessed to have a mother like that. So is your son. As Children of God we speak LIFE always over our children. Your son was already _dedicated _to God, he can't get away from Him... this has been my experience.
> 
> ...



Amein... and Amein


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Laela said:


> THERE IS NO ... absolutely NO failure in God. I believe this.
> 
> My mother had prayed for  me for years, when I went wayward and as a mother, she continues to prayer for me. That's what mothers who love the Lord do. I'm blessed to have a mother like that. So is your son. As Children of God we speak LIFE always over our children. Your son was already _dedicated _to God, he can't get away from Him... this has been my experience.
> 
> ...


I love you so much, Laela   Thank you for this word that I know comes straight from the heart of God!  God speaks to and through you and it's such an honor to know you and be your sister/friend!!!

I receive this word with joy and with gladness and purity of heart!

May God continue to bless you abundantly!

And yes...I know you loves you some testimony!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I cannot think of a better Mother than you have been for your  children.   To be even more honest, they never fail to rise up and call you 'Blessed' as the children in Proverbs 31.
> 
> From the 'brief' moments of knowing your son, he overflows with the love of Jesus in his heart and soul.   It's forever present.   And it's because of you and your unending love that you and hubby have showered over them.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, sis.  You always have a good word to place in the spirit of your sisters here on the forum.  I for one appreciate you and our friendship and sisterhood.

Yes...Iron does sharpen iron!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Right now I feel so lost. I had a plan all laid out of what I would do as a career and now I have hit a road block and can't figure out if should still pursue this dream or to do something else.
> 
> I can't figure out what I am passionate about and what I want to do as career. I am also madly in love with my current BF and I feel like I need to figure out a career so that we can one day soon get married. I don't want to have regrets on what my life had been like had I pursed my initial plan but I also have been unable get to where I need to be to get into this career. I want to go back to school but I have no clue for what.
> I feel like God is not directing me.



delitefulmane 

Close your eyes and look back at the 'Red Sea'.   

The water full and rising, the enemy behind gaining upon it's prey...

The people cried out, 'Moses' why did you bring us here?  You brought us here to die!

   

They didn't die....

God moved and lead them to life and safety.  

Angel, although it looks like a drowning sea of immovable waters before you; God will not leave you  nor your dreams to drown and die.  

There are times when there is nothing else that we can do but to do what God says which is:  "Stand ye Still, Hold your peace and* see *the salvation of the Lord."

Your life is not over...just too much is on your plate, that's all.   Let God rearrange your agenda and make it all come true.  

God has ordained peace for you... and it is indeed 'Delightful'.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much, sis.  You always have a good word to place in the spirit of your sisters here on the forum.  I for one appreciate you and our friendship and sisterhood.
> 
> Yes...Iron does sharpen iron!



You're the 'Bestest' Mommie I've ever known as my sister...  

 

I've said this before and I'll say it again, My son, keeps me in prayer... 

Deeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Lord.    Do I need to go 'THERE'...  

I love my baby, even if he is taller than me.   I love my baby.   As Moms we just want ALL of God's best for them and the best they shall be and have.  

Always...

In Jesus' Name,  Amein.


----------



## DreamLife (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for this thread. Fear about the future (family situations, health,job, relationships, money) is a constant battle for me and it sometimes hinders me from fully experiencing all God has for me now. I need to constantly pray for mind renewal. Once again thanks.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

DreamLife said:


> Thank you for this thread. Fear about the future (family situations, health,job, relationships, money) is a constant battle for me and it sometimes hinders me from fully experiencing all God has for me now. I need to constantly pray for mind renewal. Once again thanks.



DreamLife...

Your life is more than a 'Dream'... The Reality of your prayers and dreams will not be missed.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Last week I decided that I was tired of being angry with my in-laws and my stepdaughter.  I told God that I didn't want anything to keep my light from shining.  I told Him that I want the love of Jesus Christ to flow through me so I could show that love to others.  All last week I prayed.  I would pray in my sleep.  Last weekend my mother-in-law and stepdaughter were here and I couldn't help myself.  I was so kind and warm and loving that I kind of surprised myself.  My stepdaughter hugged me and I looked her in the eyes (I usually avoid making eye contact with her) and told her I was glad she was home.  Now the devil has been trying to remind me of all the things they have done to hurt me over the years.  Lying on me, lying to me, turning many people against me, etc...  But, I have managed to keep my peace.  With all that said, I fear for my stepdaughter.  There are a lot of issues.  She says one thing with her mouth, but the way she lives her life shows says something different.  There are some generational curses she struggles with and I fear that my daughters will have the same struggles.
> 
> I fear that I'm not a good mother to my girls.  I fear that will make the same mistakes with them that my mother made with me.  I love my mother dearly and she did a good job, but there are things she did that effect me to this day and I struggle.  I want to be the best mother I can be.



This is beautiful mrselle...

Your heart has always loved your husband's family and they know it.


----------



## DreamLife (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> DreamLife...
> 
> Your life is more than a 'Dream'... The Reality of your prayers and dreams will not be missed.



That's so funny that you said that...I remember when I created my screen name I was literally either stuck in a physical place that I despised, or was just getting out of that place. I could only dream of what I wanted my life to be like, which sustained me. Some dreams have come true. However, years later, Im still having a time making some of those dreams a reality and seeing my prayers come to fruition. Just have to wait and stay prayerful.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

DreamLife said:


> That's so funny that you said that...I remember when I created my screen name I was literally either stuck in a physical place that I despised, or was just getting out of that place. I could only dream of what I wanted my life to be like, which sustained me. Some dreams have come true. However, years later, Im still having a time making some of those dreams a reality and seeing my prayers come to fruition. Just have to wait and stay prayerful.



AND allow God to bring them to pass for you.  Afterall, your Dreams are of rich value that only God Himself can and will bring to pass.


----------



## Arian (May 31, 2013)

My job...I want to get away so bad to something less stressful.


My loneliness...the older I get, the more afraid I become that I will not get married or have children. (Although I am not sure if I want to have children)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 31, 2013)

Men-I desire marriage but so unsure if all my bad hits ie married men posing as single,arrogrant men,etc
Job-I don't desire to be in my job because it's not respected and doesn't make any money and I am tired of death
Sexual fornication
Embracing the love of my church family on a real level
Embracing that my mom doesn't want me and that it's her mental illness or it could be she don't want me. The same goes that my dad doesn't want me at all. So unwanted.
Embracing that I am bright,happy and outgoing when everything leans towards a bad bit of life.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Men-I desire marriage but so unsure if all my bad hits ie married men posing as single,arrogrant men,etc
> Job-I don't desire to be in my job because it's not respected and doesn't make any money and I am tired of death
> Sexual fornication
> Embracing the love of my church family on a real level
> ...



GoddessMaker...  

All things have past away and all things shall become new.

Hello Beautiful...Brand New 'You'...

The past is over, the new is here.   Embrace all that it is... "It's Yours"


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Arian said:


> My job...I want to get away so bad to something less stressful.
> 
> 
> My loneliness...the older I get, the more afraid I become that I will not get married or have children. (Although I am not sure if I want to have children)



Arian...

Seasons are temporary... the ice and snow melts in Spring.   In your life, God is doing a wonderful new thing.   Just receive it, Babygirl.  Just receive it.  

You will not leave this earth with broken Dreams.   And your time here is long... Trust God, He's working on your side.   Your dreams shall no longer hide... Trust God to bring them to you.   He will.  Yes.... He will.


----------



## delitefulmane (May 31, 2013)

Because the THANKS button was not enough! Thank you Shimmie!! For this thread for women to pour out their hearts and for God's spirit within you, that fills them with hope. God bless you Shimmie and your ministry. 
P.S. I would love to meet you in person one day! I bet you glow even more in person!


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Because the THANKS button was not enough! Thank you Shimmie!! For this thread for women to pour out their hearts and for God's spirit within you, that fills them with hope. God bless you Shimmie and your ministry.
> P.S. I would love to meet you in person one day! I bet you glow even more in person!



delitefulmane... thank you for such kind words.   The Glow within you shines so warm and bright as well.    

One day I hope I get to treat you to lunch and nail polish... :reddancer:


----------



## kaykari (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm excited I can finally post and not just read! Hi!!!!!!!!   
First I wanna say as someone who normally just lurks, y'all have NO idea how some of the topics and things y'all talk about can affect people that y'all never knew existed (ahem, me). Thank you for letting the Lord use you. 

Anywho, I'm anxious as a newer Christian. I feel like...idk. Things are suddenly so different in my life and I don't know how to manage. I'm so...idk...nervous about letting the Lord lead.  For instance, paying my tithes. Or making time to develop a relationship with Jesus seems I have to push back from other things (especially people). One thing that keeps jumping in my head is being in "the appearance" of evil. Then, I feel anxious about feeling anxious because I don't feel like that's how I should feel right now.

Posting from my phone!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

kaykari said:


> I'm excited I can finally post and not just read! Hi!!!!!!!!
> First I wanna say as someone who normally just lurks, y'all have NO idea how some of the topics and things y'all talk about can affect people that y'all never knew existed (ahem, me). Thank you for letting the Lord use you.
> 
> Anywho, I'm anxious as a newer Christian. I feel like...idk. Things are suddenly so different in my life and I don't know how to manage. I'm so...idk...nervous about letting the Lord lead.  For instance, paying my tithes. Or making time to develop a relationship with Jesus seems I have to push back from other things (especially people). One thing that keeps jumping in my head is being in "the appearance" of evil. Then, I feel anxious about feeling anxious because I don't feel like that's how I should feel right now.
> ...




  Hi kaykari

:welcome3:    

I'm happy for you.  This is an exciting time in your life and I can promise you that all of the anxiety that you feel will melt away.    Enjoy the journey with Jesus.     None of us are 'perfect' and we never will be.    But having a 'willing' heart is what you have and that's all that God is asking of you.

Don't worry about anything, just take a deep breath, close your eyes and allow the peace of God to overflow everywhere you are and all over you.

God loves you so much.   Don't ever fear that He doesn't, He adores you and He is right there as your loving and Faithful Sheppard to leave and guide you every moment of everyday.

Surely Goodness and Mercy shall follow you all the days of your (long) life...

Forever, God is in the midst of you and you shall not be 'moved or shaken.' 

:blowkiss:

Read:  Psalm 23 and Psalm 46   --  God loves you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

kaykari said:


> I'm excited I can finally post and not just read! Hi!!!!!!!!
> First I wanna say as someone who normally just lurks, y'all have NO idea how some of the topics and things y'all talk about can affect people that y'all never knew existed (ahem, me). Thank you for letting the Lord use you.
> 
> Anywho, I'm anxious as a newer Christian. I feel like...idk. Things are suddenly so different in my life and I don't know how to manage. I'm so...idk...nervous about letting the Lord lead.  For instance, paying my tithes. Or making time to develop a relationship with Jesus seems I have to push back from other things (especially people). One thing that keeps jumping in my head is being in "the appearance" of evil. Then, I feel anxious about feeling anxious because I don't feel like that's how I should feel right now.
> ...


Welcome kaykari 

So nice that you are posting!  I agree with Shimmie and don't have too much to add.  But, I would like to say, just take your time and read, read, read!  Treat the Word of God as food for your spirit...feed it just as much or if not MORE than you feed your body.  You will learn so much and it will help answer so many questions that you may have.  

When I first came to the Lord, I wanted to know everything....girl, I asked so many questions...people were looking at me like  .  But, once I just sat down and spent time with God...He answered every question I had.  I would talk to the Holy Spirit and ask Him to show me in the bible the answer and I would get it...I'm not kidding.

I am happy you are here and I pray that you will continue to post!

God bless you and again...welcome!!!

Nice&Wavy


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm lonely I feel like I won't get married or have a family. Also my doc told me that it may be difficult to have children which had me a little down. I just feel it won't ever happen, my dream of having a family feels like it's going away

sent from my galaxy


----------



## JudithO (Jun 1, 2013)

Grad student with no job.... Hubby just lost his job... have a 6 month old.... Good times!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I'm lonely I feel like I won't get married or have a family. Also my doc told me that it may be difficult to have children which had me a little down. I just feel it won't ever happen, my dream of having a family feels like it's going away
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Dearest Rae...

Your Dreams are not going away, they are in God's heart and plans for you to stay.  God gives you the desires of your heart, for you shall delight in God as your Father and Provider.

Only the 'bad' dreams will fade into dust for God has crushed them under your feet; walk on them as you are guided by God's heart to enter your happy Dreams come true.   

Just Believe God...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

judy4all said:


> Grad student with no job.... Hubby just lost his job... have a 6 month old.... Good times!!



Judy... God hears your prayers and you shall see His provision for you, Hubby and your precious baby.   

After all, you are the love of God's heart and He hears your very heart's prayers and tears...which matter to Him.    You will not be failed.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes i feel better off alone. I dont want to do the work it takes to be healed. I know I have problems and other people are much worse than me but I just get caught up in the darkness. It seems comfortable to me. I've gone through lots of changes in this past yr. Finding out I'm sick is one of them. In that time i have tried to improve my quality of life but theres always something against me. That thing is me. I cant get over the fact that I put myself in such a bad place but I'm sick. I know I'm sick and I need help. 

In the end of the day I have to trust god. That's a hard thing to do but its so necessary for my recovery. If I dont I will die(as I clutch my rosary close to me).


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> Sometimes i feel better off alone. I dont want to do the work it takes to be healed. I know I have problems and other people are much worse than me but I just get caught up in the darkness. It seems comfortable to me. I've gone through lots of changes in this past yr. Finding out I'm sick is one of them. In that time i have tried to improve my quality of life but theres always something against me. That thing is me. I cant get over the fact that I put myself in such a bad place but I'm sick. I know I'm sick and I need help.
> 
> In the end of the day I have to trust god. That's a hard thing to do but its so necessary for my recovery. If I dont I will die(as I clutch my rosary close to me).



Dear BronxJazzy ...

I see a beautiful, but wounded spirit that is so deserving of God's best in life.  You are not unworthy of all things good.   You are not 'unworthy' of the things you've desired to have in life.  

Received your Healing in the Name of Jesus!  Received it NOW! Allow God to overflow upon you His loving power of healing for He is not and has not rejected you.   YOU ARE HEALED in the Name of Jesus!    Be free to receive ti.   Be Free to reject all things which say otherwise.  Be free to refuse all other lies, for by the Stripes of Jesus ---* "2 Score minus 1 (39)*, your healing was etched into every single one. 

You are free, Dear One, You are totally Free.  *You will not die, but live* and all to the glory of God the Father.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 3, 2013)

Shimmie You are definately touched by god. You knew exactly what to say to get to me. I have been struggling with schizophrenia and I needed a word of encouragement. Not only have you given me that but you spoke right to my fears. I was afraid god left me because of the wrong I did in my life. My disorder was throwing in my face the mistakes of the past. It left me feeling so worthless and unable to get the healing I so need. But your words show me that I am worthy and I can make it with the loving guidence of the people that are in my life. Thank you for that. You dont know how much your words mean to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> Shimmie You are definately touched by god. You knew exactly what to say to get to me. I have been struggling with schizophrenia and I needed a word of encouragement. Not only have you given me that but you spoke right to my fears. I was afraid god left me because of the wrong I did in my life. My disorder was throwing in my face the mistakes of the past. It left me feeling so worthless and unable to get the healing I so need. But your words show me that I am worthy and I can make it with the loving guidence of the people that are in my life. Thank you for that. You dont know how much your words mean to me.



Sweetheart... Beauty and Life is in you.  So full and so rich.  You've always known this, however the enemy has tried to 'steal' it from you.   Yet he cannot steal what God has given you; it's alive in your heart and even more it's living in the heart of God where you always were, long before the foundations of the earth.

Before you were conceived in your mother's womb, God created and prepared your dreams.   God placed a "Life Lock" upon them and secured that they would always be...just for you.   

You won't always feel this way.  You will indeed feel better.  Even Jesus had to endure the Cross,  yet He rose and He is alive and well with God the Father on His right hand side.   The two of them are looking down upon you, keeping you safe as you go through this journey of learning God's love for you.   He knows the struggle, He knows the pain...and He is not untouched by your feelings.   He feels them with you.    

But why God?  Why so much pain?  Why so long for me to regain what I dreamed of.    

"God says"... 'Longer makes you stronger'.   Delay is not Denial; your dreams and healing will not be aborted by any test or trial. It's my Love holding you and making you strong, for once you receive it, you will never lose it.  No one will ever be able to steal your dreams away. "

BronxJazzy... the healing in your mind and body began taking place before you were born.    Yes it truly did.   Each moment of each day, you are walking the path towards your complete and total healing.   Just listen to God's voice which you KNOW.  You know the difference between the voice of God and that of any other.   You truly know.    And you always will know...the difference.   

Check this out:

_Yea though I walk through the valley of the 'Shadow' of death, I will fear no evil for thou art with me".   _ (Psalm 23)

Precious Jazzy... it's only a shadow... the fear, 'sickness', it's only a shadow, Babygirl.... only a shadow.    

AND.......

Shadows disappear in the Light.   

You are filled from head to toe and all around with God's Bright every shining Light...

You are healed, Precious Love of God, You are healed ...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you jesus!!! I wrote what I wrote to you and then I logged off and started watching Rod Parsley. He started prophesying about someones darkness being over. That seasons change and yours is changing. You've been in it long enough. Its time to get your blessing. It will come upon you like lightning. Faith is burnt in your heart not your mind. God is asking you to take a step of faith. 

While watching it I felt the spirit. Then I come on here and you say what you said. I know god is giving me a message. Keep taking my meds and see what life will bring.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> Thank you jesus!!! I wrote what I wrote to you and then I logged off and started watching Rod Parsley. He started prophesying about someones darkness being over. That seasons change and yours is changing. You've been in it long enough. Its time to get your blessing. It will come upon you like lightning. Faith is burnt in your heart not your mind. God is asking you to take a step of faith.
> 
> While watching it I felt the spirit. Then I come on here and you say what you said. I know god is giving me a message. Keep taking my meds and see what life will bring.



Wow!   I mean truly 'Wow"

God is so amazing.  I'm so happy for you.  I'm crying (happy cries) and dancing    for you.

God is truly amazing.   

I don't like taking medications either, but I do what the doctor says and trust God all the way.    God will not allow us to take anything that will harm us.   He will not allow you to be destroyed by it.   

Just let yourself feel better.   You have nothing to feel guilty about.  God isn't angry with you neither is He displeased.   Instead God is WELL PLEASED with you His Beloved Daughter.    

    

You are surrounded by love, Pretty One, Total and Complete Love.

Now... Live!   Treat yourself to a new nail color.  It's Summer Time, Girl and we have to show off those cute sandals and earrings to match.   Oh yes we do...   We have to match up our new Sun Dresses, let down our 'Hur' and then 'Twirl' ....  :reddancer:  

Cause we are the "Original" 'Gone with the Wind... Fabulous". 

BronxJazzy... You are Soooooooooooooo Loved.  Yes you are.  

Now...get that new nail color.  Okay?


----------



## Loving (Jun 3, 2013)

Lots of stuff! I called my fiancee this morning and told him how overwhelmed I am feeling with everything....work, church, school, planning a wedding, preparing for marriage and the challenges it may bring.........

I just feel overcome by it all! I am trying to encourage myself and remind myself that God is with me, and that he will never leave me alone. He knows the future and his plans for me are perfect. But I still feel overwhelmed!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving said:


> Lots of stuff! I called my fiancee this morning and told him how overwhelmed I am feeling with everything....work, church, school, planning a wedding, preparing for marriage and the challenges it may bring.........
> 
> I just feel overcome by it all! I am trying to encourage myself and remind myself that God is with me, and that he will never leave me alone. He knows the future and his plans for me are perfect. But I still feel overwhelmed!



Loving...  

Help is on the way...  

Don't be afraid to minimize the wedding.   I promise you, your guests are  only there to see YOU.    So, with that said, just focus on YOU.   Do not give a fearful thought about flowers, decorations, not even the food or drinks.   Just put the focus on you.  

How do I know this?  

I've been doing weddings for a long, long time.  The flowers, the decor, the Invitations, the Bridal showers, the Bridal gifts....  And out of all of things that I've found to be most important is.........

THE BRIDE!   :reddancer: 

So, rest... REST!   Stop getting yourself caught up in the flurry of the other activities.   Get your Hair, Dress and Makeup, Shoes, Nails and all those other 'Girly things' that Brides gather for their Wedding Day and Night  .

Get your fragrance settled, soft and not overpowering.  Nail color 'nude' with white tips, not long but natural length, Ring fingers only with a design.   Toenails in a soft color so that while on your Honeymoon, it won't be obvious if there is a chip.  

Just don't stress about your Wedding plans.       I know, I know, it's easier said than done...   However not stressing *can be done* and by you.  

Just relax, Happy Bride.  Your grades will be passing and even excelling for you have the mind of Christ and the Heart of God the Father.   The Holy Spirit is there with you to comfort, lead and guide you all the way.

Anyway...

There's nothing like prayer:

Father God, this is your daughter whom you have 'betrothed'.   She's getting married, your beautiful gift to life between a man and a woman, as One.  There is no other Marriage that you have ordained or protect.   What a beautiful treasure this is.   

Being that....a Beautiful Treasure... Bless your darling daughter Loving with the help and the peace that she needs to get through her studies, her Wedding Plans, send her help that only you can assign that will get it all done and create for her a beautiful wedding day.   

Fill her with your peace and let it flow so strongly through her that she will Glow just from the warmth of your presence in her heart.   Bless the finances of her and her new husband's.   Let them both be debt-free completely.   

Bless them with the expenses and beyond with extra savings that will continue to build and multiply, that they will never be broke or destitute.  Bless their new home with riches of your presence and your safety and protection over all of their lives and that of their loved ones and children to be.  Protect them as they travel and return home.    Bless them on their Wedding Day that they will be one forever, in love with each other forever, and no man, no thing shall ever put them asunder.  

And Lord... her Dress shall fit perfectly and her beautiful hair will flow...thank you for that.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Loving (Jun 3, 2013)

Shimmie wow! Your words of encouragement just flowed over me...like a river! Thanks so much! You surely have lifted my spirit!

And your prayer is spot on! Thanks for allowing the Holy Spirit to minister through you to us!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving said:


> Shimmie wow! Your words of encouragement just flowed over me...like a river! Thanks so much! You surely have lifted my spirit!
> 
> And your prayer is spot on! Thanks for allowing the Holy Spirit to minister through you to us!



Baby Girl, you so welcome.  God loves you and He is very aware and cares about all of your cares.   He's been waiting for you to give all of this 'ALL to Him'.   God wants to take care of this for you, so that you can rest and shine with no 'heavies' on your mind.  

Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you. Holman Christian Standard ... And cast all your cares on God, for he takes care of you. 

I Peter 5:7

Cast your cares on the LORD and he will sustain you; he will never let the righteous be shaken. Psalm 55:22


Fear thou not; for I [am] with thee: be not dismayed; for I [am] thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.---Isaiah 41:10 -

And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to [his] purpose.---Romans 8:28

Come unto me, all [ye] that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. ----Matthew 11:28

And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.-----Philippians 4:7 

Loving --- Peace... Total Peace --- For you


----------



## kaykari (Jun 3, 2013)

This is such a nice thread


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

kaykari said:


> This is such a nice thread



 

How ya' feeling today, Sweetheart?   

Better?  

Hope so....

:blowkiss:


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Jun 3, 2013)

I am afraid that as I draw closer to the Lord and change my life it will affect my marriage. I no longer want to drink or listen to music or watch programs that I do not feel are pleasing to the Lord. I am afraid that my husband will find me boring and it will affect our marriage.


----------



## Arian (Jun 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Arian...
> 
> Seasons are temporary... the ice and snow melts in Spring.   In your life, God is doing a wonderful new thing.   Just receive it, Babygirl.  Just receive it.
> 
> You will not leave this earth with broken Dreams.   And your time here is long... Trust God, He's working on your side.   Your dreams shall no longer hide... Trust God to bring them to you.   He will.  Yes.... He will.



Thank you! I get so consumed by my negative thoughts that I have a hard time getting through the days. Some days are better than others...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

kaykari said:


> This is such a nice thread



Awwwwww and so are you kaykari  

So are you a very nice Sister and Daughter of God's heart.   

Oh yes...... you are!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Arian said:


> Thank you! I get so consumed by my negative thoughts that I have a hard time getting through the days. Some days are better than others...



 

It's going to be okay Arian   Beyond words, it is truly going to be okay.

Pick something that you really like to do... something that makes you happy.  Really happy.    

Now enjoy focusing on that and give God the Praise for giving you this gift. 

It's time to feel better.  You deserve it.  God wants you to have his joy. 

You're His 'Baby girl'  

_Jesus turned around, and when he saw her he said, "Daughter, be encouraged! Your faith has made you well." And the woman was healed at that moment.  Mark 9:22 _

Arian, let's try for one more day...


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 3, 2013)

*Everything!!!......
*


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jun 3, 2013)

It's been a VERY challenging couple of weeks for me. God will get the glory out of it though. 

Thank you for the reminder Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> I am afraid that as I draw closer to the Lord and change my life it will affect my marriage. I no longer want to drink or listen to music or watch programs that I do not feel are pleasing to the Lord. I am afraid that my husband will find me boring and it will affect our marriage.



ImperfectlyPerfect....

Dearest Perfectly Perfect (without the 'IM')  

No, your husband won't be bored.   He'll be blessed.   He'll be blessed to have a wife who is a 'Lady' and a woman with the heart of God.   Your husband will also 'follow' and give his heart to the Lord too.

When God calls, we yield our hearts and we answer, "Yes, Lord, here I am."

Your husband needs your prayers; he has needs that only God can take care of and there is absolutely no one who can or who will pray with and for your husband but you.   The closer you grow to the more He will lead and guide you into ALL Truth.   The truth that you will need to literally save your husband's eternal life.    

God's Word (scripture) says that from your belly shall flow rivers of living waters.    The living waters are the prayers in your belly giving birth to your husband's dreams of being a good man and a righteous man and the man that you've always dreamed of having, who loves you completely and will take nothing from you nor for you.   There is no price that he will sell you out for...none.    

Let go and allow God's love to flow into your heart and into your marriage.   Marriage is God's will, His divine will and purpose and Holy Plan for Woman and Man.... as one.   He will not allow your Marriage to be destroyed.   

Take the steps towards God.  He's cleaning up the past so that your Marriage will last beyond that of any other relationship that the two of you may have had with others.

You may as well 'surrender', for it is such a sweet and peaceful surrender and you will not regret one moment of it.     God will now be able to step in and heal all of your challenges that you and hubby have shared.   God knows how to fix it and make it right.

Surrender Dear Love... Surrender you heart and love to God.  Let Him fix the rest.  He wants to give you the very best that you have always dreamed of.  

Hubby will cling to you, Hubby will stay.  Nothing and no one can steal or take him away.

_"Perfect One" _... look what a Woman of God you are for moving closer to God:

*From Proverbs 31:10-12*

_Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies.

The heart of her husband doth safely trust in her, so that he shall have no need of spoil.

She will do him good and not evil all the days of her life._

--------------------

Perfectly Perfect... 

God says that you will do your husband Good and not evil....all the days of your life.    

Perfect?  Did you get that?   As a Woman of God, who is filled to overflowing with the Holy Spirit, you will do your Husband 'GOOD' and not evil, all the days of your life.  

Now...Go to your Father... Your Heavenly Father in Prayer.   Bow your heart and say,  

_"Lord, I surrender all, unto you.   I give you my Marriage, My Husband is safe in your heart and hands.   Move our hearts closer to you and unto one another.    All we need is You". _ 

In Jesus' Name,

Amen and Amen...

Perfect One... you are never afraid, not ever again of losing anything that God has blessed you with.  This includes your Marriage.  

For whom God hath joined together, let no man (or thing) separate.   God protects Marriages.   He truly does.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 3, 2013)

ImperfectlyPerfect if your husband is a believer than he will be changing with you so he won't become bored. If he isn't then you must continue to grow in God and that light that has been placed in your from God will hopefully grab him up. Continue to go after his heart in the way that God goes after our hearts. 

Sorry Shimmie I know this is your thread but I have to encourage my fellow sisters in Christ esp about married folks since I desire to be one day.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Everything!!!......
> *



Err' thing... ?

Is that what it feels like AnjelLuvsUBabe?    Err' thing?

I wrote those words with purpose for in Err' thing, there is error.  Someone / Something has made a HUGE mistake by making you unhappy, and without peace.  

Just know that God is right there with you and He will contend with those who contend with you.  God will make all the crooked places straight, all the high places low and crush into dust, the gates of iron.... (things that won't move outta' your way.

God is making those 'everythings' into 'nothing'.   Just for you. 

I want to pass something onto you.   A scripture that the Lord spoke over me some years ago and 'Angel', I watch every word come to pass in my life.   It was during a time when I felt that I was down to absolutely nothing... I had nothing to continue with and nothing to begin with... a total wreck, a desolation of every dream I ever had.............. or so I thought.    

This word is for you ... A sure gift of God's Promises:

For You, Angel :Rose:  Isaiah 61  (Note the Bolded verses)

*The Year of the Lord’s Favor*

Matthew 2:19-23; Matthew 13:53-58; Mark 6:1-6; Luke 2:39-40; Luke 4:16-30)

1--The Spirit of the Lord GOD is upon me; because the LORD hath anointed me to preach good tidings unto the meek; he hath sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives, and the opening of the prison to them that are bound;

2--To proclaim the acceptable year of the LORD, and the day of vengeance of our God; to comfort all that mourn;

3--To appoint unto them that mourn in Zion, to give unto them beauty for ashes, the oil of joy for mourning, the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness; that they might be called trees of righteousness, the planting of the LORD, that he might be glorified.

4--And they shall build the old wastes, *they shall raise up the former desolations, *and they shall repair the waste cities, the desolations of many generations.

5--And strangers shall stand and feed your flocks, and the sons of the alien shall be your plowmen and your vinedressers.

6---But ye shall be named the Priests of the LORD: men shall call you the Ministers of our God: ye shall eat the riches of the Gentiles, and in their glory shall ye boast yourselves.

*7---For your shame ye shall have double; and for confusion they shall rejoice in their portion: therefore in their land they shall possess the double: everlasting joy shall be unto them.*

*8----For I the LORD love judgment, I hate robbery for burnt offering; and I will direct their work in truth, and I will make an everlasting covenant with them.*

*9---And their seed shall be known among the Gentiles, and their offspring among the people: all that see them shall acknowledge them, that they are the seed which the LORD hath blessed.*

*10---I will greatly rejoice in the LORD, my soul shall be joyful in my God; for he hath clothed me with the garments of salvation, he hath covered me with the robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom decketh himself with ornaments, and as a bride adorneth herself with her jewels.*

*11--For as the earth bringeth forth her bud, and as the garden causeth the things that are sown in it to spring forth; so the Lord GOD will cause righteousness and praise to spring forth before all the nations.*

-----------------------------

Angel...  I can take this scripture verse by verse and apply it to each area of your life, each area of your 'everything', yet you can do this and see what the Lord is speaking to you... to your heart.

The 'former desolations are being raised in your life... 

All of the pain, the fear, the shame, the downsizing of what should have been an increase of blessings instead, is being healed by God's love for you. 

And Angel, this is where you can rejoice and say 'Err' thing' is gonna be blessed in your life.   God is making what is already all right, just right for you to see and live and enjoy it and to share with others, whom you love. 

Be blessed, Angel.   Be blessed.   No more shame or blame, just be blessed.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> ImperfectlyPerfect if your husband is a believer than he will be changing with you so he won't become bored. If he isn't then you must continue to grow in God and that light that has been placed in your from God will hopefully grab him up. Continue to go after his heart in the way that God goes after our hearts.
> 
> Sorry Shimmie I know this is your thread but I have to encourage my fellow sisters in Christ esp about married folks since I desire to be one day.



  ......


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

I will not let Marriages fail.   Not without a fight and I fight with the love and the boldness of prayer and seeking God's heart in the matter.  

God heals...


----------



## Jphillips (Jun 3, 2013)

Right now, my main concerns are growing spiritually, having a career and my marriage. I become really discouraged at times because it seems like my hard work in college was for nothing. Sometimes I feel like I am behind in life and that I have made too many mistakes. I want to have the peace that passes all understanding, and I know that comes from keeping my mind stayed on God. However, that is extremely difficult to do at times.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jphillips do not all the attacks from Satan to be accepted as truth. Do not believe the voice within saying your behind or that you have done too many bad things and you have struck out. We believe in God who had his son Jesus pay it all for us. Walk in that freedom that there will be better days to come either here or on the other side. Your married that is a great awesome thing! Be proud and confident in all that God has given you right now! With you doing that it upsets Satan and it gives you proper focus on the one who loves you soo much he died for you. He absorbed major pain and just pure torture so that we may live and have a abundant life!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Jphillips said:


> Right now, my main concerns are growing spiritually, having a career and my marriage. I become really discouraged at times because it seems like my hard work in college was for nothing. Sometimes I feel like I am behind in life and that I have made too many mistakes. I want to have the peace that passes all understanding, and I know that comes from keeping my mind stayed on God. However, that is extremely difficult to do at times.



Your gifts and talents will never be wasted.  And Jphillips this is not a 'general' or canned response.   

Remember when God renamed Abraham and Sarah?  God changed their names, for they had 'taken the course of life and under their graduation, God gave them a certificate of Affirmation of whom they would be and the purpose of their life which would be fulfilled, which was the Father and Mother of 'ALL' nations.    (That's a whole lotta babies to be had... Whew )

So, what has this to do with you?   You have gone through the course and you have graduated and have received your certificate of the course you have taken, you have been affirmed.     God is not going to let your degree go to waste.    Everything that I have learned through this life, God is using in me now.   I didn't understand the delays before.   I went to college to become a teacher, but it did not occur until years later.   Yet in the 'before' years, I developed other gifts and talents that God is also using.   

Look what God's Word (through the Apostle Paul) said to Timothy in I Timothy 4:12-15

12 *Let no man despise thy youth*; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity.

13 Till I come, give attendance to reading, to exhortation, to doctrine.

14 *Neglect not the gift that is in thee, which was given thee by prophecy, with the laying on of the hands of the presbytery.

15 Meditate upon these things; give thyself wholly to them; that thy profiting may appear to all.*

Precious "J", you are not surpassing your youth.   Your gift will not expire nor die or go under the 'dust'.   

Look what God says in Proverbs 18:16

_"A man's gift maketh room for him (her); it will bring him (her) before important men."_


Your gifts are not going to waste.  How about God is holding on to your college dreams to make sure the 'important men' are in place, sure and secure. 

Look at the 'Room'... your gifts are too varied and abundant to fit even in this space so large. 







Your dreams are not going to waste... Give your hubby a huge hug and tell him how wonderful he is.   All he can do is love you back and live up to it... all.  He has big dreams too and they are all for you, not just his, he wants to share the world with you.

These are my prayers for your unending joy.



Be encouraged.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome thread....just awesome!


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Jun 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ImperfectlyPerfect....
> 
> Dearest Perfectly Perfect (without the 'IM')
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this. I am in tears right now. I needed to hear this, especially the bolded. 
I have been struggling with surrendering for 15years. God has been calling all this time, he has blessed, kept and intervened for me so many times and many times without me even praying/asking. i can literally feel his arms open to me and hear his call but for some reason I always turn away or half commit. I am ashamed at how many times I have abused his grace and mercy and taken him for granted. He has recently made so many changes in my life and heart that it is clear to all who know me it could have only been him. Yet here I am again making excuses and trying to do it my way. Although I feel closer to him than ever, I feel as if I am right at the precipice but still refusing to surrender. I don't know what or why it seems like I refuse or cannot surrender and give him my whole heart and whole life.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2013)

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> Thank you so much for this. I am in tears right now. I needed to hear this, especially the bolded.
> 
> I have been struggling with surrendering for 15 years. God has been calling all this time, he has blessed, kept and intervened for me so many times and many times without me even praying/asking. i can literally feel his arms open to me and hear his call but for some reason I always turn away or half commit. I am ashamed at how many times I have abused his grace and mercy and taken him for granted. He has recently made so many changes in my life and heart that it is clear to all who know me it could have only been him. Yet here I am again making excuses and trying to do it my way.
> 
> Although I feel closer to him than ever, I feel as if I am right at the precipice but still refusing to surrender. I don't know what or why it seems like I refuse or cannot surrender and give him my whole heart and whole life.



_Perfectly Perfect_ ("No IM") You are so humble...


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 4, 2013)

Today a friend of mine today me that his girlfriend does not want me around him . . . I am really hurt that I lost a friend.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 4, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> Today a friend of mine today me that his girlfriend does not want me around him . . . I am really hurt that I lost a friend.


I'm so sorry, LovingLady :

I know how you feel...it happened to me with a very good friend of mine a number of years ago and it hurt me to the core.  We still talk today, but the friendship the way it was is no more.

Pray for his girlfriend.  She is going through a tremendous amount of insecurity.  Someone she trusted as a friend hurt her by messing around with someone she cared about in the past, and she feels as though it will happen to her again.  At some point, if she doesn't get it together, she will lose him and anyone else that may come into her life.

If your friend makes a decision to walk away from your friendship...let him do it, but just keep him in your prayers.  Pray that his girlfriends insecurities doesn't turn into a spirit of control and manipulation...that would be a worse thing for him.

I pray that he would realize that the bible says "a friend sticks closer than a brother."  To lose a great friend like you would be catastrophic to him...I know, I see it in my old friends life and its sad...

Praying that the Lord will give you His Peace tonight


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for the encouraging words Nice & Wavy. It is up lifting as always. 


It is moments like this when I wish I lived close to all of you ladies.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 4, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words @Nice & Wavy. It is up lifting as always.
> 
> 
> It is moments like this when I wish I lived close to all of you ladies.


You are always welcome, sis.  I know you would that much for me 

I feel the same way...maybe we aren't that far away....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so sorry, LovingLady :
> 
> I know how you feel...it happened to me with a very good friend of mine a number of years ago and it hurt me to the core.  We still talk today, but the friendship the way it was is no more.
> 
> ...



Beautiful...as always.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 4, 2013)

I may walk away from someone I called friend. She may mean well but her behavior toward me was not loving.  I have supported this person and listened patiently.  smh

God spoke to me last year about her and again earlier this year.  I walked away from a conversation unsettled.  That's not of God.  She did something similar before and I stopped speaking to her for 3 months. 

I trust in God and that is where my hope is.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2013)

Leigh said:


> I may walk away from someone I called friend. She may mean well but her behavior toward me was not loving.  I have supported this person and listened patiently.  smh
> 
> God spoke to me last year about her and again earlier this year.  I walked away from a conversation unsettled.  That's not of God.  She did something similar before and I stopped speaking to her for 3 months.
> 
> *I trust in God and that is where my hope is*.



Amen, at the bolded Leigh.    You're putting those things behind and moving forward towards God's Best.  And this shall you do all to the Glory of God's loving heart for you. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 5, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Amen, at the bolded Leigh.    You're putting those things behind and moving forward towards God's Best.  And this shall you do all to the Glory of God's loving heart for you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thanks Shimmie!


----------



## nc cutie (Jun 5, 2013)

Being married....(getting married one day)


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 5, 2013)

Shimmie...I needed this word...so so badly. So badly...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to encourage anyone in here that we are daugthers of the most high King so we shouldn't not be worried for anything. I know it's easier said than done but we must push in to the Lord. Allow God to transform your hearts and minds so that we aren't troubled by the world. God has great things in store but we must trust. We can't pray and have doubts. It cancels it out. To trust in God the hardest thing but the most rewarding.

Love you Shimmie! Are there any needs you need prayer for. One must pour into the hearts of those who are pouring into others. That goes for you too Nice & Wavy


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2013)

ZedianChic said:


> Shimmie...I needed this word...so so badly. So badly...



Oh, Sweetheart  

ZedianChic...whatever it is... it won't be extended any further.  The life of that situation is quite limited.   Whatever 'weapons' (tactics) which have been used and aimed against you, none of them shall prosper.  Their targetry will not hit it's intended mark, directed towards / against you.  

Precious Zedian...

Jesus said (in Matthew 25)  

_Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me._

Be it good or bad, when someone does something to a Child of God, it is the same as doing it unto Him as well.

So these afflictions (attacks) that have arose against you, God's daughter,  are also rising against the Lord.  

Look what Your Heavenly Father says to your regarding these afflictions:

From Nahum 1:9

_What do you conspire against the Lord?
He will make an utter end of it.
Affliction will not rise up a second time._

_Dearest Zedian _ ------ This affliction shall not rise up a second time; God is making an utter end of it; it will not be coming back at you, not ever again.  

God has taken care of it.    Yes, He has.   

Seek Him for the plans you were concerned about making and extending.   God will speak to your heart and you will know His voice and not follow that of the stranger.   There will be no doubt nor any assumptions.   The Holy Spirit will clearly lead the way.  You will be in total peace.  

Selah... :Rose:

 

-------------------------------------------------

For clarity for others who may read this, *it's the situation*, not the life of a person coming to an end.   Just want to make this clear. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> I just want to encourage anyone in here that we are daugthers of the most high King so we shouldn't not be worried for anything. I know it's easier said than done but we must push in to the Lord. Allow God to transform your hearts and minds so that we aren't troubled by the world. God has great things in store but we must trust. We can't pray and have doubts. It cancels it out. To trust in God the hardest thing but the most rewarding.
> 
> Love you Shimmie! Are there any needs you need prayer for. One must pour into the hearts of those who are pouring into others. That goes for you too Nice & Wavy



What a sweet and wonderful message.  Thank you GoddessMaker 

You can pray that I continue to speak and pray from the heart of God as I minister to others, that He will always confirm the spoken ''Word" and message to all and bring total peace to the hearts of those hurting.

The scripture that I yield to for the Ministry God has called me into and has placed me is from the Book of Isaiah 50:4-5  :Rose: 

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

_“The Lord God has given Me
The tongue of the learned,
That I should know how to speak
A word in season to him who is weary.

He awakens Me morning by morning,
He awakens My ear
To hear as the learned.

The Lord God has opened My ear;
And I was not rebellious,
Nor did I turn away._

:Rose:  :Rose:   :Rose:  

This scripture keeps me on 'Auto-Pilot'.  This is the Ministry in which I flow and it is only by God's Grace that it is.  It surely has nothing to do with me.  I could never do or think of this on my own.    

God wakes me each day and fills me with His Word and a Word to share with others who are hurting.  I pray that I always yield and flow, because I love that He has placed His love in my heart. :Rose:


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 5, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Oh, Sweetheart
> 
> @ZedianChic...whatever it is... it won't be extended any further.  The life of that situation is quite limited.   Whatever 'weapons' (tactics) which have been used and aimed against you, none of them shall prosper.  Their targetry will not hit it's intended mark, directed towards / against you.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. God bless you Shimmie...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 5, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> I just want to encourage anyone in here that we are daugthers of the most high King so we shouldn't not be worried for anything. I know it's easier said than done but we must push in to the Lord. Allow God to transform your hearts and minds so that we aren't troubled by the world. God has great things in store but we must trust. We can't pray and have doubts. It cancels it out. To trust in God the hardest thing but the most rewarding.
> 
> Love you @Shimmie! Are there any needs you need prayer for. *One must pour into the hearts of those who are pouring into others. That goes for you too @Nice & Wavy*


What a blessed post, GM.  Thank you for thinking and praying for me. 

Please pray that I will be effective next week as I minister to a group of women about marriage.  :Rose:

Thank you again!


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 5, 2013)

> The Lord will fight for you, and you won’t have to do a thing



Amen Amen Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> Amen Amen Amen!



Supergirl....

You truly do have 'Silk Dreams'...  

 For you Loved One... God has already prepared the way:


*Isaiah 45:1-3


This is what the Lord says to his anointed,

to Cyrus, whose right hand I take hold of

to subdue nations before him

and to strip kings of their armor,

to open doors before him

so that gates will not be shut:


I will go before you

and will level the mountains ;

I will break down gates of bronze

and cut through bars of iron.


I will give you hidden treasures,

riches stored in secret places,

so that you may know that I am the Lord,

the God of Israel, who summons you by name.*

Supergirl...

You are God's 'Annointed'.   He is holding your right hand.   Subduing leaders before you, stripping those who hinder you, of their armour. 

Opening doors before you, no gate will be shut.  Leveling mountains, easing the climb, crushing iron gates that blocked you, prior,  into dust.

Giving you 'their' hidden treasures (their resources), riches stored in secret places.    For you already know, that He is the Lord.   

God's Word is Already On It!

The journey as smooth as _*Silk Dreams*_...

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 5, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> Amen Amen Amen!




That's when we win and get more than we ever bargained for! Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> That's when we win and get more than we ever bargained for! Amen!



Amen  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Supergirl....
> 
> You truly do have 'Silk Dreams'...
> 
> ...



Shimmie

Whoa! What a Word. You OBVIOUSLY have been talking to our Daddy. I don't know if you even know how _specifically_ these words you have posted are speaking to this current thing that I am petitioning God for.  I have reached that point in my life and in my walk with Him that if I am desiring something, I'll pray about it, but always include in my prayer "but God, I want what You want, and if this is not it, then I don't want it!" 

I am sitting here in tears, not of sadness or discouragement, but in awe, because I asked God to speak to me about this situation. It looks impossible at this moment, but still there is something in my spirit telling me that it is not over. 

So unbelievable how He gets messages from Heaven to earth, but He does it all the time!

ETA: I created a blog post if anyone is interested in the details of the petition I've put before God-- http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=30049


----------



## Lucie (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope it is okay I post. I am agnostic and am not here to stir up any drama. I saw this thread and would like to participate. 

I miss someone deeply and we are not on speaking terms. I would like for our relationship to be back on track.

Tomorrow is my mom's birthday. She does not want to be a part of my life. She has told me repeatedly prior to our last conversation how she never wanted to be a mother. We have not spoken in 7 years but around her birthday and Mother's Day it feels so raw. It is hard being abandoned by your mom. It makes me feel worthless and empty sometimes. 

I am waiting for biopsy and MRI results. It has been a week. They have NOT called me. I hope everything is okay.

I need more $ and soon.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Whoa! What a Word. You OBVIOUSLY have been talking to our Daddy. I don't know if you even know how _specifically_ these words you have posted are speaking to this current thing that I am petitioning God for.  I have reached that point in my life and in my walk with Him that if I am desiring something, I'll pray about it, but always include in my prayer "but God, I want what You want, and if this is not it, then I don't want it!"
> 
> ...



 Praise God, Supergirl... I had no idea.  I'm crying tears as I'm reading and writing this reply.    God truly is taking this battle in His hands for you.   All you have to do is 'be ready'.  

As I read your testimony about the children, this is what rose up in my heart:  

_You are preparing 'future' warriors and vessels of the Lord and God will tear down and destroy every wall that gets in your way.   

Yet, even more in your personal life for nothing shall hinder you from being used as His annointed one, 'called, appointed and annointed to instill into the hearts of the younger ones who would be 'lost' (swallowed by the waves of oppression and society) with no one as their rescue.    

You are the 'fishnet' made of 'Silk' to gather and teach them and fill them with the Holy Spirit by your love and the Love of God.  

God is protecting your home and all that belongs to you and all whom you love.  Special angels have been assigned to you and your family. 

Why?   

You are faithful.  You allowed God to use you.   You never feared ooposition and the children and their parents know the presence of God is with you.  

You are the faith and shield and God has no other that He can entrust.  

The walls are coming down.  _

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Ask the Holy Spirit to tell you what is in my heart.  I believe it is Confirmation.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucie said:


> I hope it is okay I post. I am agnostic and am not here to stir up any drama. I saw this thread and would like to participate.
> 
> I miss someone deeply and we are not on speaking terms. I would like for our relationship to be back on track.
> 
> ...



:welcome3:  Lucie  :welcome3:  

Always and Forever.  :welcome3:     Lucie, you are most welcome here and even more, most of all in God's heart.  

The love you have for your Mom is a test of your faithfulness in spite of the hurt.    It is also God's message of how deeply He loves you, even from the very moment when you 'thought' you no longer 'believe'.  

It's okay.   Lucie, it is okay.   For there is no condemnation in any of this.   God condemns you not.   He only loves you.  From the very crown of your head, throughout every folical of your hair, to the very vessels of your heart, to the soles of your feet.   God ...... LOVES......You........Lucie, His 'Always' Daughter.  Always.

And Always will you be your mother's daughter and this alienation will not extend nor widen any further.   God is closing the gap between the two of you and making your hearts come back together as one.   And of your own free will, you will flow as gently as a rose petal into the arms of God your Father forever and remain there with all of your heart.     For you are His and He is yours, everlasting. 

For you...  from, Ephesians Chapter 2

_ *But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Christ.*

*For he is our peace, who hath made both one, and hath broken down the middle wall of partition between us;*

 Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in ordinances; for to make in himself of twain one new man, so making peace;

 And that he might reconcile both unto God in one body by the cross, having slain the enmity thereby:

 And came and preached peace to you which were afar off, and to them that were nigh.

 For through him we both have access by one Spirit unto the Father.

*Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners*, but fellow citizens with the saints, and of the household of God;_

Dearest Heart...Dearest Lucie:

At one time when you and mom, you and God the Father were sometimes 'afar', separated from one another, you are now hath become one.  You have been made nigh by the Blood of Jesus.    You are no longer 'strangers', alienated from one another.  

The hurt, the pain, the separation, the cause, has been abolished in the flesh of Jesus...redeemed by His Blood.   All for you.

For He is your 'Peace'.   Peace and Love between you and your Mom and with God.  The walls have been torn down and can never be re-built against you ever again.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.

BTW:  Regarding the medical tests:   You are healed.   Your finances will expand to your advantage.   Save some, spend some, share some with  your Mom.  

In Jesus' Name, and another heart flowing, Amen.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 6, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> :welcome3:  Lucie  :welcome3:
> 
> Always and Forever.  :welcome3:     Lucie, you are most welcome here and even more, most of all in God's heart.
> 
> ...



I know it wasn't meant for me, but the bolded really touched my heart.  What a blessing you are to the ladies on this board Shimmie.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 6, 2013)

Shimmie, thank you so much! I really appreciate you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucie,

Would you mind it if we prayed for you on the prayer line tonight, I may not be on but I will pray and keeping you in prayer in the coming days.

If it's okay Shimmie or Lucie can you move the post to the prayer request thread?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucie said:


> Shimmie, thank you so much! I really appreciate you. (((HUGS)))



Lucie....  I appreciate you too, Loved One.   Very much so.  

You are our Sister in the Lord and when you hurt, we all hurt.  We are in this life together and we win together...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Lucie,
> 
> Would you mind it if we prayed for you on the prayer line tonight, I may not be on but I will pray and keeping you in prayer in the coming days.
> 
> If it's okay Shimmie or Lucie can you move the post to the prayer request thread?



Thanks Healthy Hair.    I don't mind at all, if Lucie doesn't mind.  We'll still make sure the Prayer Team keeps this in prayer either way.   

When we (the Prayer Team) come together in prayer privately, this will be top on our list of prayers. 

You care so much, and it's coming right back in your direction.  It will not miss you nor the multiple blessings behind it.   Victory awakens and is shining upon you with great brightness.   Healthy Hair,  do you hear this?  

Victory awakens, refreshed and renewed.  Shining it's brightness all around you.   You have the open door.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 6, 2013)

Shimmie and Iwanthealthyhair67, I definitely don't mind.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

mrselle said:


> I know it wasn't meant for me, but the bolded really touched my heart.  What a blessing you are to the ladies on this board Shimmie.



mrselle, if it touches your heart, it's yours.  It's the warmth of God's love for you extending to your heart the very words, 

"I have heard your prayer, I have seen your tears and I have answered you."

Why so?   

Remember Hannah?

Because she 'Asked'.  

For no other reason, because you asked and because God loves you so much, He is always bending His ear towards your inward whispers.   

To your heart mrselle.... God whispers back, "Yes" I will this, just for you and far more.   

Because you asked...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Ladies... God is listening to you.  Each of you.   

Everything is right there in His heart for you.   Each time you ask, you are drawing flowing streams of His love for you straight from His heart...

All because, you asked...

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Supergirl...

Remember when God selected the 'Virgin Mary' as the vessel to carry and bring forth Jesus, whose flesh became the Word and walked among us?   

(I know you do... )

God has chosen you for such a great work.  This is what you are 'birthing'

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/trendin...ech-recites-prayer-instead-172941933.html?vp=

For God's heart doth trust in you.   Your "children" (students) shall rise up and call you 'Blessed'  (Blessed art thou among women).  

That's the beautiful heart the God sees in you.  And He is so proud and so grateful.   Young children flowing as one with Jesus.


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Supergirl....
> 
> You truly do have 'Silk Dreams'...
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> Supergirl...
> 
> Remember when God selected the 'Virgin Mary' as the vessel to carry and bring forth Jesus, whose flesh became the Word and walked among us?
> 
> ...



Oh thank you so much Shimmie

God bless that young man. I do certainly hope to be a reflection of God even in my professional life. There are so many dictates, mandates, red tape, and such and such in education that sometimes rob the joy out of it. But those of us that are called into it stay for the greater purpose. The bottom line is our children. They don't think too much about who they will be in 10 years, 20 years, etc., but we (their teachers) do, and we know we are shaping that future version of that kiddo each and every day.


----------



## Laela (Jun 6, 2013)

Amen ... 

Shimmie, Nice & Wavy, I'm enjoying your ministry and the flow of Life in this thread. God works things out for good, always. Please keep me in your prayers as I work with this teenager of mine, that he stays on the right path! Love that boy to life...and desire only the best for him.  






Shimmie said:


> Ladies... God is listening to you.  Each of you.
> 
> Everything is right there in His heart for you.   Each time you ask, you are drawing flowing streams of His love for you straight from His heart...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2013)

Laela said:


> Amen ...
> 
> Shimmie, Nice & Wavy, I'm enjoying your ministry and the flow of Life in this thread. God works things out for good, always.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers as I work with this teenager of mine, that he stays on the right path! Love that boy to life...and desire only the best for him.



Laela... 



I love these prayers, for our sons because, I too have a son and from my heart, I will give you what God gave to me from His heart and I watched as God watched over His Word and brought all to pass in my son's life.  

Ooooooooooooo, Hold up... there's been a change up on what I was going to share:    

Look what the Lord just gave me for your son:   Wow, God is right there with Him.   

Okay...  

Laela, remember when Joseph (Jacob's son) was approached by Potiphar's wife?   (I know you know... )   

Joseph, YOUNG JOSEPH, wanted no parts of her and no parts of her sin or sinning in any manner against God.   (Genesis 39)

Her words:   "Lie with me"....   

Joseph resisted... Several times she went after him and Joseph being one who had a relationship with God told her:   

_How then could I do such a wicked thing and sin against God?”_

Her words again:   "Lie with me"....

Seeing that she was not going to take 'No' for an answer, Joseph pulled away from her and ran to get as far away as he could from her and her sin.  For to sin with her was not a part of him.    

*Hear the Word of the Lord:*

Your son will not be swayed by peer pressure nor will he yield to temptation.  For he will choose to 'run' from evil and sin not.   He may lose a jacket or a shoe, but he's still gonna run, to the heart of God that's true.  

Mommie and Daddy raised him right (You and Hubby) .   

God has birthed into his spirit what his call in life will be and this is what your son's heart is yielded to.   God's call.  

So when the enemy comes and tries to grab his attention and bellows the words:  _"Lie with me", _it will not prosper, it will not take place, your son will run in the other direction, towards the heart of God.   


In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

We re-dedicate your son unto the Lord in Jesus' Name.   His heart and life are with the Holy Spirit of God.   You have God's promise over your son:

_*Isaiah 27:2,3 and 5*

In that day sing ye unto her, A vineyard of red wine.

I the Lord do keep it; I will water it every moment: lest any hurt it, I will keep it night and day.

Fury is not in me: who would set the briers and thorns against me in battle? I would go through them, I would burn them together.

.... let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me ._

_Precious Laela..._ 

God is singing unto you:  He is keeping watch over your son, every moment, night and day...least any hurt him (no harm will come).

Let your son take hold of God's strength, that he may make peace with God and he SHALL make peace with God.    The two of them are 'One'.

*Breaking it down as this:* 

Ain't nobody gonna' mess with the plans that you and God have for your son....

Nobody... no devil, no body.  

In Jesus' Name, we thank God with all of our hearts.   

Amein and Amein.


----------



## Mena (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm working on belieiving in myself more. I did not realize how much I missed in life due to not believing in myself. My self esteem and self love are a work in progress.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2013)

That the plans I have for myself aren't working out. I know, I know ... my plans aren't His plans. I moved into my first place, it isn't up to par like I expected and they're dragging their feet on doing repairs. Also, the financial help I was promised didn't pan out. Things were looking up and now I'm overwhelmed and anxious. I don't even have the strength to fight it right now.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 7, 2013)

Shimmie and Iwanthealthyhair67, I got my results in! My biopsy came back and my MRI was fine. They did discover 1/4 fibroid but they said that they are nothing to worry over. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucie said:


> Shimmie and Iwanthealthyhair67, I got my results in! My biopsy came back and my MRI was fine. They did discover 1/4 fibroid but they said that they are nothing to worry over. Thank you ladies!



Congratulations, Sweetheart.  I'm very happy to hear this news and that all is well.  We just thank God for dissolving that tiny fibroid to nothing; it will never be in the way of your health and well-being.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.

     

Again and again, thank you Lucie for sharing your 'heart' with us.   You are a real special lady.   And God is indeed your Father and He is always watching over you.  

Okay, now it's time to buy some new nail colors to show off in a new pair of sandals and a sun dress to match.   

:reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2013)

Mena said:


> Hmm working on belieiving in myself more. I did not realize how much I missed in life due to not believing in myself. My self esteem and self love are a work in progress.





BEAUTYU2U said:


> That the plans I have for myself aren't working out. I know, I know ... my plans aren't His plans. I moved into my first place, it isn't up to par like I expected and they're dragging their feet on doing repairs. Also, the financial help I was promised didn't pan out. Things were looking up and now I'm overwhelmed and anxious. I don't even have the strength to fight it right now.



Mena and BEAUTYU2U...

Nothing is lost... not a dream, not a hope, not a prayer.  Nothing is lost for either of you.

While I was reading both of your posts, I thought:  "Gee, I was right there myself" and God pulled me from it.  

Look at this from Joel chapter 2 

_“So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten,"_

BEAUTYU2U...

I just moved as well and Lord... I am STILL unpacking, reorganizing and it seems that the more I do, the less seems to be getting down.  

What I did was I decorated my personal bathroom first and it is my haven to escape the walls of boxes and totes of unpacked items yet to be put away.   

In my personal space, I placed items in there in my favorite shades of blue and turquoise that make me happy.   I hope this makes you happy to, for it says:  One day your entire home will be clear and decorated  

Attached are some pictures to give you encouragement.  

Beauty, I am praying for you to get through this.  You new home and the rest that you need to just 'finish' it ALL and to just be finally able to relax and enjoy it.   In Jesus' Name. 

Mena....

It's not too late and no time has been wasted that God will not redeemed for you.   There is a huge storage of all of your dreams and soon there will be a break in the hinges, and the blessings will overflow and you will know that you never missed out or lost a thing.

Look at this scripture for both of you from Psalm 16...  You'll love it. 

_Keep me safe, O God,

    for I have come to you for refuge.
 I said to the Lord, “You are my Master!
    Every good thing I have comes from you.”

Lord, you alone are my inheritance, my cup of blessing.
    You guard all that is mine.

The land you have given me is a pleasant land.
    ]What a wonderful inheritance!_

Mena  and Beauty... 

You have both been given every good thing that comes from God's Heart above.   AND throughout every trial and challenge in your lives, God has preserved it all.   "He guards all that is yours" .

In your new homes, God has given you pleasant lands  ... what a wonderful inheritance.  An inheritance that is all totally yours and no one can ever take from you.   

Love and blessings to you both.   

Oh' and if you don't see me online.   I'll be either still unpacking or hiding in my space, sitting on the white faux fur rug.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm coming over Shimmie. That bathroom is giving  my life in a luxe way. 

God will not forget his kids. He is hearing every prayer and thought. He knows our needs before we knew our needs. He isn't surprised or starled by nothing. Thanks be to God for just giving us al that gift of grace and protection. The needs that are needed will be meant just expect it.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 7, 2013)

My life is upside down.
I'm not where I'm suppose to be.
I'm filled with regret...of wasted time, wasted opportunities, wasted chances, wasted life.
I want to strengthen my walk with the Lord.
I want to walk that path of righteousness, for his namesake.
I keep on falling short...very short.
When my character is tested, I have failed.
I love Him and want to walk with Him...but I seem so far away from Him. The farthest I've ever felt.
I yearn for Him...to be close to Him....to lead the life He intended for me.
I want to be what He wants me to be.
Yet, my life is upside down AND inside out.
I've messed up so many things....
I want to be the strong Christian woman He wants me to be.
The strong Christian woman that will marry a strong Christian man....that will raise strong Christian children.
I've messed up so many things.
I need His mercy. I need His grace. I need His forgiveness. I need His guidance. I need His help. I need Him.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm coming over Shimmie. That bathroom is giving  my life in a luxe way.
> 
> God will not forget his kids. He is hearing every prayer and thought. He knows our needs before we knew our needs. He isn't surprised or starled by nothing. Thanks be to God for just giving us al that gift of grace and protection. The needs that are needed will be meant just expect it.



GoddessMaker...  C'mon...it's the only room without any clutter, so far.   

And your message is healing, God will not forget His Kids...no matter what.   Thank you for encouraging us in this thread.   It's God's love all over, all of us.  We honour and thank Him with all of our hearts.

Father God, thank you for loving all of us so much.  You said in your Word that you love us with an everlasting love.   We open our hearts and we received it all from you.

In Jesus' Name.  Amein and Amein.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Incognitus
> 
> What happen to your post?    The Words your wrote... they're all gone
> 
> Well, let's re-write them.   Okay?



Incognitus ...  


:Rose:   Your Life is Right - Side UP!

:Rose:   You are exactly where God will bless you

:Rose:    Your life is filled with unending New Beginnings; there is NO failure in you, nothing about you and your life is wasted.   

:Rose:    Your walk with the Lord is being strengthen when you feel most weak.  For God's Word says, 

_"In your weakness, I am made strong"_ 
:Rose:   God will give you the desires of your heart (Psalm 34)...therefore, you are walking in the paths of Righteousness ...indeed for His Namesake.  The Cross is God's guarantee that He will not forsake your relationship with Him, nor will you.

:Rose:   Falling short is redeemed; you are vindicated:   For a good Man (Woman) will fall seven times, yet God will continue to raise Him (Her) up.  

:Rose:  Your character is not flawed.  You are a new creation in Christ Jesus, our Lord.  Each day you are growing from glory to glory.  

:Rose:  The further you feel from God, the closer He draws unto you.  

:Rose:  God hears you, Dear One.   God hears you.  He hears that you love Him; He hears that you want to be close to Him.   He hears your cry and His response to you is:    

_Then you will call, and the LORD will answer; *you will cry for help, and he will say: Here am I*._  Isaiah 58:9 

:Rose:  Because you asked and you asked of the Lord, you will be happily married, you will have a Godly husband who loves and adores you.  You will raise children to love and honour the Lord.    God wants this for you far more deeply than you want this for yourself.   

:Rose: Surely His Goodness and Mercy shall follow you and your dreams all the days of your life.   The angels of the Lord have been duly assigned to bring it all to pass by the hand and the heart of our Father God.



Incognitus.... 

The list that you wrote above, has been fully replaced by the heart of God's love....

The list is gone.   It is there no longer.   God has perfected ALL that concerns you.   

Look what God did...for you:   keep scrolling down...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 7, 2013)

Incognitus There is nothing you can do that will block your future with Christ. Nothing can separate us from the Father. Nothing!! All that you have gone through and done was needed in order for you to have the very tools you need to be that awesome wife and mother two my future nieces and nephews. Embrace it and flow.


----------



## nc cutie (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread is a  blessing. I know what God can do. I was in a coma in 2012. He kept me here. Now I am doubting because i am not married and not  in the position i want to  be......I need restored faith.


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2013)

Shimmie, I believe that for him...will continue to believe. Abba Father gave you a good Word over him. You're right, no devil can stand in the way of the his salvation, and the salvation of all the young men being brought up in today's Christian homes. *They all ARE Josephs*! An Inheritance that is for them that no one can take away.


Girlll..... if you were here now I'd hug you so tight! Blessings~ 




Shimmie said:


> Laela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2013)

nc cutie said:


> This thread is a  blessing. I know what God can do. I was in a coma in 2012. He kept me here. Now I am doubting because i am not married and not  in the position i want to  be......I need restored faith.



I am so amazed... and so grateful for this Miracle in your life.  I just have to give you a HUGE Big Hug!






While you were sleeping, Jesus touched you and lovingly whispered into your heart: 

_“Talitha koum!” _  

_"Little Girl, Wake Up"_ _(Mark 5:41)_

And you did.  You woke up.  And this will be one of the many bedtime stories that you will live to share with your *GRAND* Children, as you tuck them in for 'Sweet Sleep'  . 

Selah...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, I believe that for him...will continue to believe. Abba Father gave you a good Word over him. You're right, no devil can stand in the way of the his salvation, and the salvation of all the young men being brought up in today's Christian homes. *They all ARE Josephs*! An Inheritance that is for them that no one can take away.
> 
> 
> Girlll..... if you were here now I'd hug you so tight! Blessings~



Laela Rose... My Dear Sister and for Hubby and Son







"With all my heart", Laela  

With all of my heart.... I too have a Son and Jesus has Won, not the 'enemy'. 

In Jesus' Name, Amein and Amein 

Oh How We Thank the Lord, for Preserving and Protecting Our Sons and Daughters.  He has their Hearts and Lives in His Total Control.


----------



## pretty_teeth (Jun 9, 2013)

I have lurked on here for years, but this is my first post ever. I am a Christian, and I know in my mind that the Lord loves me, but I am so hurt right now and I can't always feel it. I just got divorced, and I am struggling with feelings of rejection, guilt, and shame. Although I know in my mind that there is no condemnation in Christ, I am struggling to overcome the feelings that I am where I am because of mistakes that I made so many years ago...before I even met my ex-husband. I have repented of my sins, but it is so difficult for me to forgive myself. I keep feeling as though my past mistakes have caused me to ruin my life and future. I always wanted to get married and have children. I got married (for the wrong reasons I have now realized) and I was blessed with a beautiful daughter, but I never dreamed that my marriage would be like it was. I ask that you would pray for my healing and wholeness and that I will still be a Godly example for my 2 year old daughter. I am currently in counseling, and it helps a lot. After everything that has happened, I still desire to be married again, but I want to truly believe and receive the love that I need from my Lord and Savior first.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2013)

pretty_teeth said:


> I have lurked on here for years, but this is my first post ever. I am a Christian, and I know in my mind that the Lord loves me, but I am so hurt right now and I can't always feel it. I just got divorced, and I am struggling with feelings of rejection, guilt, and shame. Although I know in my mind that there is no condemnation in Christ, I am struggling to overcome the feelings that I am where I am because of mistakes that I made so many years ago...before I even met my ex-husband. I have repented of my sins, but it is so difficult for me to forgive myself. I keep feeling as though my past mistakes have caused me to ruin my life and future. I always wanted to get married and have children. I got married (for the wrong reasons I have now realized) and I was blessed with a beautiful daughter, but I never dreamed that my marriage would be like it was. I ask that you would pray for my healing and wholeness and that I will still be a Godly example for my 2 year old daughter. I am currently in counseling, and it helps a lot. After everything that has happened, I still desire to be married again, but I want to truly believe and receive the love that I need from my Lord and Savior first.



pretty_teeth

The measure you are hurting is the measure for as much as you have loved...

No matter what the mistakes you feel you've made, they were always made because you loved.   You loved above whatever the measure of any error.  

God is healing the wounds and He is filling the open places that feel so hollow and void.   Like a strong magnet, the 'hurt' is yielding to the power of God's strong healing.  The 'pull' is just that strong.  Yet God is controlling each movement, making sure no hurt is left behind.  

In place of your broken heart, God is giving you a new one and life will begin again and none of your dreams will be aborted.  

Drop the past.  You owe it and no one from it, anything.  Drop it, leave it, let it all go.   Drop the past, it's over and done.    It doesn't own you, it doesn't direct you, it doesn't belong to you, nor you to it.   Turn away from it all.  It's over. 

Question:  

What happen to Ruth when she let go of her 'Past'?   When she refused to go back with her sister?   When she chose to begin a new life with Naomi?   When she chose to worship Naomi's God... and to forsake the god of her past?    Ruth, whose marriage was over (her husband has passed).   She was no longer living the life she once knew.    What happened to Ruth? 


Boaz...  



_21 And the Lord God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam, and he slept: and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh instead thereof;

22 And the rib, which the Lord God had taken from man, made he a woman, and brought her unto the man.

23 And Adam said, This is now bone of my bones, and flesh of my flesh: she shall be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man.

24 Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh._ _(Genesis 2)_

 

*The Lord is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit. * Psalm 34:18

For You... A big hug and look at all the pretty colors.  






Nemo's Dad found him.  In the midst of what was truly impossible, Nemo's Dad still found him.    

God in Reality, will never, EVER lose you.  In His heart you will always be found and your healing shall abound.

In Jesus' Name, 

Amein and Amein.   

You're going to be okay, Sweetheart.   Truly okay.


----------



## pretty_teeth (Jun 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @pretty_teeth
> 
> The measure you are hurting is the measure for as much as you have loved...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! You don't know how much your words mean to me. May God continue to bless you and use you for His glory!


----------



## Shiks (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie is such a sweetie. God bless you abundantly for taking time to type messages that speak to everyone's situation. 

I feel like I am too open. I love people hard and it is to my detriment. I just do not want life to make me bitter.

I want my promises from God to materialise! I have a particular word that has me so concerned. God please bring it to pass.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie that bathroom is a dream.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie,
Thank you so much for this! So many things are going on that my head would spin if I didn't know Jesus is my anchor. Yet fear still grips me in the middle of the night. I just renewed my subscription and came in here to find this.  I am printing it and posting it on my mirror.
:blowkiss::blowkiss:


----------



## milaydy31 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a hard time copping with singleness. I now think about it all day, everyday. It´s been very hard on me since a few days. I feel trapped with no way to get out of this situation. I have no hope for any improvement of my situation.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Shiks said:


> Shimmie is such a sweetie. God bless you abundantly for taking time to type messages that speak to everyone's situation.
> 
> I feel like I am too open. I love people hard and it is to my detriment. I just do not want life to make me bitter.
> 
> I want my promises from God to materialise! I have a particular word that has me so concerned. God please bring it to pass.



Precious Shiks...  

Loving hard will never be to your detriment.  Here's why:

_"God is Love"_

Shiks, God's Promise to you is this:  

_"If you abide in Me and My Words abide in You, then you can ask what you will and it shall be given..."_ John 15:7

Jesus loved hard and yes He was kicked in His heart for doing so.  YET, at anytime, moment or desire, He had the power to ask God the Father for ANYTHING and it was surely given.     

:Rose: The five loaves and fishes, God increased because Jesus 'Asked'.  

:Rose:  Remember when Jesus told Peter and the other disciples to get back into the boat and throw out their fishing nets again?   

What happen, Shiks?   What happened, Loved One?   What happened, when they got back into the boat and cast their nets back out into the sea?

Hmmmmm, Babygirl, they gathered so many fish that their boats tipped over from the weight and volume of the 'catch'.   

Sweetheart, the Word that God gave you... don't be discouraged.  Get back into the boat (your Bible and Prayer Time) and cast it back out into the sea (Speak those Words, that God promised).  Watch the net, the manifestation overflow, tipping your boat.

Re-stitch the patterns of your nets, the appointed time is not that far off.  It's much closer than it seems far away.   The further is seems, the closer it is, instead.   

Shiks...get ready. Put on your fishing gear.   Your Promised Filled boat is about to tip over....

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie that bathroom is a dream.



Healthy Hair, I call it my 'Bahama Island Retreat'.    

The white fur rug is so soft and it reminds me of the pure white sand that I can sit on and escape the reality of unpacking the other rooms.   

Healthy Hair, I'm almost there, I can finally see my living room walls.  The tall heap of boxes are finally gone.    Pray me through, Sis.    Pray me through.   I have two weeks til my family comes to visit and there's still much to do... 

Pray me through...   

I'm so tired; I have no pride or shame; I lost it somewhere in a moving box or tote.  I cannot believe that moving could be this extensive and exhausting.       Lawd a' Merci'...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie,
> Thank you so much for this! So many things are going on that my head would spin if I didn't know Jesus is my anchor.
> 
> *Yet fear still grips me in the middle of the night.*
> ...



F8THINHIM...

Hey Love...    Welcome back!  

Almost immediately when I read your post, this scripture rose up into my heart.   I had to ask the Holy Spirit first before responding.  The flowing scripture came into my heart for you:

_"Be not afraid of 'sudden fear' nor the desolation of the wicked when it cometh.  For the Lord shall be your confidence and shall not allow your foot to be taken." _ 

I know it by heart, Proverbs 3:25.... Praise God 

I know this scripture by heart, not because of dedicated years of Bible study, nor from being an A+ Student in Bible College --- for I am neither of these.  

What I do know is 'fear'.  Fear of and fear during the night seasons.  Fear that gripped me like a crab claw and wouldn't let go.   Fear that no one could pray away, not even myself.   And this is why:  Fear doesn't come from God.     We all know the scripture from I Timothy ... 

_"God hath not given us a spirit of fear, but a spirit of power, love and of a sound mind" _

I read that over and over and yet the fear was still 'there'... at night, crab claws and all, gripping me.   And it was always a 'sudden fear'... it seemed to come from out of no where.   And God would not allow anyone's prayers to pray it away.... 

Why?  Why God?  Why won't you set me free from this?   

That would be my cry every single night, sitting on the edge of my bed or getting up and walking the floors at 2, 3, 4 o'clock in the morning.   

No matter how many scriptures, I read, confessed, memorized or screamed in utter despair... the fear was always there... at night, gripping me like a crab claw.   

'Ouch' ! ! !     

One day, I went back to Proverbs 3:25 and realized that God was telling me what to do all along about that fear.   

He said clearly:  'Be not of afraid' of it.   Be not afraid of it's sudden approach, it' sudden onset.   Be not afraid of it's threats (meaning the desolation of the wicked -- the fear of the 'unknown'.)

*Here's a fact:* 

I had absolutely no clue as to what I was afraid of.  None!   

God helped me to realize that it was just a 'presence' of fear and that I had to make a choice to either let it rule me or me rule it.   All during the time that I wanted someone to pray it away, God wanted me to stand up to it and to trust Him when He said 'Be not afraid'.  

I began to go to bed at night with my mind made up that I was going to get my sleep.  Fear was no longer allowed to come anywhere near me.

The first night was a challenge, but I chose to tough it out and go back to sleep.   Each night was better.  I learned to stand up to that spirit of fear.  I literally dared it to come near me again.  I began to ignore and sleep through the night.   

I came to the place where God was bringing me all along.   He was guiding me across a broken bridge in my life.  A life that had been littered with hidden fears of the past.   

I could either stay on the bridge with the broken ropes and slats...

OR ........ I could face forward, looking towards Him, on the other side with His arms wide open, waiting for me to come across, with my badge of courage, waiting to be pinned over my heart.   

Welp... one night I finally crossed that broken bridge.  Leaving behind everything that had me in fear.  I chose to rest in God's love and just sleep...sleep like a baby...  

God kept His Promises in Proverbs 3:25:  He did not allow my 'foot' to be taken.  I crossed the bridge without slipping through the broken slats.   My ankles stood strong.  

He even gave me beautiful jewels and colours for my toenails ...  Well kinda..   

_How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of them who bring 'Good News'..._ (Isaiah 58:7) 
Whatever issues or problems in my life would have to take a back seat.  

Babygirl... Fear cannot hurt you.  It can only make you stronger and bless you with 'Sweet Sleep'   and Beautiful Feet...  

In Jesus' Name... the Fear is Now Gone forever from  your heart.   

You have forever, strong *Faith in Him* ...  You Never Lost it, Love.   You never lost it, not one bit.  

May I share one more scripture with you?  This is another one of the many that live in my heart.  God gave these to me during that time of 'fear'...

_"I will both lay me down in peace, and sleep: for thou, Lord, only makest me dwell in safety."_ (Psalm 4:8)

It is 'fear' that fears 'Us'...    Yep!  Each time we turn on a light, darkness runs and hides under a table, or the bed, or chair or a corner... 'fear is darkness' and darkness fears the "Light"...

You are the Light of the World... and you shine forever in God's Heart. 

Amen and Amen...

:blowkiss:


----------



## F8THINHIM (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie, 

Thank you so much!  I am so full I can hardly express myself.  You described what I am going through exactly.  But your word and the scriptures you shared have given me such hope!




:heart2::heart2:


----------



## mrselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Jealousy is what troubles me.  Realizing that a person who should not be jealous of me is jealous.  Your loved ones should want to see you do well.  I'm troubled that a loved one only wants to see me do well as long as they are not overshadowed.  Sometimes I get tired of serving.  To give and give and give drains me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

milaydy31 said:


> I have a hard time copping with singleness. I now think about it all day, everyday. It´s been very hard on me since a few days. I feel trapped with no way to get out of this situation. I have no hope for any improvement of my situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Milaydy...

You are not alone   You will not be single forever.  Don't second guess or doubt it.  Just step out of your thoughts of being unhappy.  It's just a 'moment' that you are in.  It is not 'forever'.   

A few months ago, I stepped into a pair of jeans that were just way too tight.    Now of course I wanted them to fit me in comfort.   They are a nice pair of jeans.  However... I had to step right back out of those things as they were cutting off my circulation.   

Now, how did I get from praying for you above to a pair of too tight jeans?  

:Rose: Milaydy... *Step out of those sad thoughts. * 

Dear One... Step Out!   Step out and keep on stepping.  

They are too tight for your heart and they are cutting off the circulation for the Joy of the Lord to overflow in your heart in His full abundance.  They are constricting your faith.   Whenever you are feeling sad, your faith is being constricted, choked out, by thoughts that are not healthy.  



I had to make sure that you know that this message is full of big hugs, it is not a lecture.   Just encouragement.   Okay?    

Read the book of Esther and do what she did.  She allowed herself to be prepared for Marriage.   She spent her time and thoughts on being prepared to be presented to her husband, the King.   The King who loved her so much that he was willing to give her up to half of his Kingdom.   He was quite generous and didn't hide it.  

Baby, don't get settled into the sad thoughts...get rid of them.   Do you want to meet your future husband looking sad.  Hair undone, toenails not painted, hands in dire need of a manicure.   This is girl talk here and it's for real.    

When 'we' as women get discouraged about being single, we begin to let ourselves 'go'.   We stop exercising, we let go of our hair care routine, our nails become ragged and our clothes become wrinkled and the colors are all faded...  We give up and we stop caring.  The inside begins to show on the outside and it's harder to recapture ourselves than it is to take care of  / preserve ourselves. 

Let this mind be in you... (this is scripture) which is also in Christ Jesus ...

Take care of yourself.  Prepare yourself to meet your future husband.  Otherwise you'll find yourself hiding from him when he comes.  

Then what?  

Get your circulation back.  Get rid of those constricting thoughts.  Kick them to the curb  they do not belong in you.   

Read the book of Esther and prepare yourself to meet your King.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Jealousy is what troubles me.  Realizing that a person who should not be jealous of me is jealous.  Your loved ones should want to see you do well.  I'm troubled that a loved one only wants to see me do well as long as they are not overshadowed.  Sometimes I get tired of serving.  To give and give and give drains me.



Awwwww mrselle.. 

Please don't stop giving.  I'd be so lost without all that you have given into my heart.  

Those jealous spirits have no sense of direction.  They toss themselves wherever there is a target close enough for them to not miss.  A jealous spirit is too cowardly to toss its self at a long distance.   

Hence, it is coming from those who are 'close' to you.    You are the 'one' who is there within their target range.  They do not have the strength nor the courage to throw their misery any farther.   They are too fearful that they will miss. 

So... Now what do we say to these things....

If God be for us, who can be against us.  With God on your side, you cannot be denied.  

'Elle'... you have the Shield of Faith which quenches every firey dart of the wicked.  

You  have the Helmet of Salvation and you wear it well... Dear Love.  You wear your Helmet so well, indeed.  :Rose:

Elle... Your feet are shod with the preparation of the Gospel of Peace.   Elle, you can command peace to abound wherever you call it to be.   You have the power of Peace within you so strong, that you can place it and set it as you would your dinner table.    Inside and out... you have the seeds of Peace growing in abundance.  

Keep giving.  You have a 'Harvest' that the enemy wants to destroy.  If He can stop you from planting, your Harvest will be slow.    Keep giving.   Give the love, the blessings, the embraces that will yield total peace within and all around you.   

Your husband... is so grateful to God for you.  His loving support and understanding will be the biggest harvest of your giving of all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Grad student with no job.... Hubby just lost his job... have a 6 month old.... Good times!!



JudithO...

Father God, in the Name of Jesus, I bow my heart before you in prayer, lifting this beautiful family before you to bless, to nurture, to pour upon them your abundant supply for each of their needs and for their dreams come true. 

For Judith's husband, there is no loss, but gain.  A gain in faith, a gain in trust, a gain of growing closer to you.    Father they are not under the negative stigma of those who know you not, nor of those who chose other gods than you.   Instead, they are full of heart, yielding unto you, every heart's cry and desire allowing you to provide for their every need, in Jesus' Name. 

Father, they are *Man and Wife and they have a child*.   If for no other reason than that, bless them far above than they could ever ask or think with your healing presence in their lives and finances and their home in Jesus' Name.

Father let every debt be paid in full.   They will not suffer any loss of home, vehicles or property, or opportunities to prosper and to flourish in full life and abundance in this earth.    Their love shall grow deeper for and with one another; their Marriage shall not suffer, nor shall it deflate from the pressures that were before them.    Increase their love and devotion towards each other and even more towards you.    Let them never be afraid to trust you and to believe you and to know beyond any thought, that you are indeed the Lord of their lives, their hearts, their true salvation is in you.

Father protect their baby's health, growth and development.   This child is dedicated unto you and will grow and be a testimony of life and all of it's goodness, for surely it is you, 'Goodness and Mercy' which shall cover, protect and follow them all the days of their lives. 

In Jesus' Name, it is done and can never be undone, for your Word is pure and true, solid and sovereign forevermore. 

Amen and Amen. 

JudithO....  I apologize for missing a response to your post.   One thing is certain, God never missed it.   He has heard and has answered your prayers long before you asked....

 

Be encouraged.  Give your baby a great big hug. Tell Hubby, it is well, and do not give up on his faith.   He is still a good man and well able to take care of his family.   He has not failed.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Waiting to start my summer employment... Praying for this lady to give me the call to start work.

My finances I need to start soon so all my bills are paid for the month of August and beyond. 

My husband who is soon to come. I am praying specific prayers to God about him down to the last detail. I need my Adam, my Boaz,  to find me/ show up. I am preparing for him. I cleaned out our home and made a space(s) and place for him. Every where I go I look for him. -- I need to stop this. My hearts desire is to be a wife. A wife for my husband the wife God prepared me to be.

I stay in my word. Working on my inside so I can shine on the outside.. 

These are the things that are on my heart...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Waiting to start my summer employment... Praying for this lady to give me the call to start work.
> 
> My finances I need to start soon so all my bills are paid for the month of August and beyond.
> 
> ...



HighlyFavored8.... 

_Father, I thank you that Highly Favored8 is beyond words or labels... for she is truly Highly Favoured by you.   Her 8 is 'New Beginnings'.

Thank you for allowing our prayers to reach your heart and with our hearts bowed unto you, we thank you for providing everything that your daughter, has need of and all that she has asked of you in prayer.   Even the deepest prayers of her heart that she has held deep within.   These too, you will answer, fully and completely, because she is yours forever. 

Father thank you that she has no need or wants   for you fulfill all things 'natural' and spiritual for her far beyond what anyone could ever ask or think.

Father, her 'husband' knows her.   Yes he does.  He knows her spirit for you have planted her within his heart and as your Word promises, he will find her and their distance is not far off.   Each moment brings them closer to you and to one another.  

Father, let  her 'look no more', let her be at peace and anxious for nothing. 

Together you will bring them, 'Heart to Heart' and One in you, together forever, lacking nothing... in  Jesus' Name, Amen. _


----------



## mrselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Awwwww mrselle..
> 
> Please don't stop giving.  I'd be so lost without all that you have given into my heart.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, Thank you isn't enough.  The words you spoke and the scriptures to support them gave me what I needed to get through the rest of the day.  I read this just before my busiest time of the day.  Cooking, helping with homework, occupying two toddlers, greeting my husband with a smile, cleaning, getting everyone in the bed and then making special time for my hubby...it drains me and every so often I need something to remind me that what I'm doing isn't in vain.  Thank you, Dear.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Shimmie, Thank you isn't enough.  The words you spoke and the scriptures to support them gave me what I needed to get through the rest of the day.  I read this just before my busiest time of the day.  Cooking, helping with homework, occupying two toddlers, greeting my husband with a smile, cleaning, getting everyone in the bed and then making special time for my hubby...it drains me and every so often I need something to remind me that what I'm doing isn't in vain.  Thank you, Dear.



 mrselle, you're my Sister and I support you and Hubby.  I even remembered your Wedding Flowers.  

It is well, Dear One.  It is well.  Things may get overwhelming, however it is well.   

Get some rest, Angel.   You have a truckload of blessings coming your way.   You need rest to enjoy them...  
:blowkiss:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie God bless you and your family richly!Thank you!


----------



## JudithO (Jun 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @JudithO...
> 
> Father God, in the Name of Jesus, I bow my heart before you in prayer, lifting this beautiful family before you to bless, to nurture, to pour upon them your abundant supply for each of their needs and for their dreams come true.
> 
> ...



AMEN! 

Thank you Shimmie


----------



## milaydy31 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Milaydy...
> 
> You are not alone   You will not be single forever.  Don't second guess or doubt it.  Just step out of your thoughts of being unhappy.  It's just a 'moment' that you are in.  It is not 'forever'.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your support. 

I know that it's not okay to feel like that and I really try not to focus too much on my singleness but sometime I just feel lonly and with no hope to be better. 
I hope I will feel better soon, maybe I'm just going through a bad/harsh time and then I'll feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie - IDK if you did a quick prayer for me but repairs have been getting done the last two days! Thanks for giving us all a place to vent.

ETA: What would be a good prayer when moving into a home? Some people burn sage, etc. but I'd like a prayer.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Shimmie - IDK if you did a quick prayer for me but repairs have been getting done the last two days! Thanks for giving us all a place to vent.
> 
> ETA: What would be a good prayer when moving into a home? Some people burn sage, etc. but I'd like a prayer.



Indeed, I've been praying for you all along beginning with the post below. 

And you have many other members praying for you as well.  You are loved by many on this forum.   

You and I are in a similar situation, as I too recently moved and it's been like this for me...       

So indeed you have been in my prayers.     

Yaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! 

 that your repairs are being made.  

God is so awesome and faithful to our needs and prayers.   Isn't He?   God loves you, BEAUTYU2U and there is nothing that He wants to hold back from you.  Only the things that could bring harm or alter your destiny does God withhold.  

As for a 'New Home Prayer'.   There are multiple prayers that God places into one's heart with His Word to confirm them.  

The very first prayer is to Dedicate your new home unto the Lord.  To welcome His presence in your home.  By doing so you are casting out all things evil that once was or could be neighboring nearby.    

Even if a home is newly built, where no one has lived in before, prayer is needed to invite the presence of God to rule and take over and protect you and your new home.  

Each new home should be based upon this scripture from Joshua 24:15

_"As for me and my House, we will serve the Lord"..._

For you, BEAUTYU2U:  *New Home Prayer*... 

_Father God, in the Name of Jesus, I bow my heart with thanksgiving for this, 'our' new home.   Here we dedicate this home unto you.  This home where you shall dwell and always be present with your Holy Spirit, who lives and dwells and rules our hearts and homes. 

Thank you that you allow no evil thing to come nigh our dwelling, no harm to come near us, no disorder shall cross this border of the home you have given us... in Jesus' Name.   

Powders of incense, sage and myrrh may be fragrant, yet neither can take the place of you, nor the blessings that you have placed upon our home and loved ones who dwell therein.   It is your Holy Spirit, the presence of you that takes the place and rule above all.

Sickness and disease does not dwell here; thieves and robbers enter not; your Word promises in Job 5, that we can leave our 'tents' (our homes) and upon our return, we will find nothing amiss (nothing missing or harmed).  You have, with your power, and your love for us, rebuked the devourer for our sakes and for your sake alone, letting it be known to all that you are our God and the Lord and Master over our hearts and over our dwelling places.  

Therefore, with hearts yielded in reverence unto you, we dedicate this place unto you forevermore.   For you have blessed us and you shall keep us and protect us, wherever we are, in Jesus' Name...forever. Amen _

*God's Promise in Return: 
*
_My people will abide in a peaceful habitation, in secure dwellings, and in quiet resting places.  _ _Isaiah 32:18_




Beauty, this is from the previous post of prayers for you.



Shimmie said:


> BEAUTYU2U...
> 
> Beauty, I am praying for you to get through this.  You new home and the rest that you need to just 'finish' it ALL and to just be finally able to relax and enjoy it.   In Jesus' Name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

milaydy31 said:


> Thank you for your support.
> 
> I know that it's not okay to feel like that and I really try not to focus too much on my singleness but sometime I just feel lonly and with no hope to be better.
> 
> ...



You're gonna be okay, milaydy31... I promise you.  You are going to be okay.  God made Eve for Adam and you can be certain that God has created the perfect husband for you and he is coming.  So be ready with your beautiful smile and new style... be ready to be 'you'...  

Each day think of one thing that makes you happy and dwell upon that.  Add something to it the next day and the next.   

Re-focus your focus.   

Add to this, your favorite scripture and allow the smiles in your heart (which are there) to surface to the smiles upon your face and eyes.  

God makes all things new and He's going to do this for you....Yes.. He is.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you!!!

I hope your new home becomes settled too!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I hope your new home becomes settled too!



Thanks BEAUTYU2U... 

You are more than welcome and please feel free to ask for prayer and to vent here anytime.   All of us are here for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

To those reading  

God loves you.   All of the prayers that you've read here are 'fresh and new', meaning that they are not 'canned' responses.   These are not prayers that have been reprinted from another source.     (If so, a link will be provided).

God is pouring upon each of you, 'Fresh Oil'.   A new Word for a New Season in your lives.   It is not humanly possible for me or anyone to do this without the love of God flowing among us.   

For where two or three are gathered together, there God is in the midst of us, hearing and answering our heartfelt prayers.   

I read the scripture the other day and I just have to share it with you: 

_... if one prevail against him, two shall withstand him; and a threefold cord is not easily broken._ 
Eccl 4:12

Nothing can separate you from God and His love for you.  There are more that are with you than be against you.  And this three fold cord of strength cannot be destroyed or broken.   You are umbilically connected to God forever and to His Promises to you.  

You are not alone.  No one reading this message is alone.  You are not forsaken and you are not in this life, here upon this earth.  

Please... JUST BELIEVE THIS!   Please --- just believe it.  

We have a right to choose what we believe.   Joshua said, 'Choose you this day' whom you will serve; as for me and my House we will serve the Lord.  

Choose what you will think about, choose what you will believe.  You are not being unrealistic, neither irrational nor are you delusional.   Choose what God wants you to believe.  

If God says, that it is not good that 'Man' should be alone and then created a Help Meet (Mate) suitable for him, than Bless God, He is still in the 'Mate-Joining' business.   

Forget about the statistics...it's media speaking, not God.  Be open to what God's promises are and put God in remembrance of them.  

Don't be alone in your thoughts.  Stay away from the 'alone' mentality.  Stay away from the 'Aloners'.... don't absorb their thoughts.    

Make room for the One that God is bringing into your life.   Don't grieve anymore about your futures.   Joy of Life is ahead for you.  Believe it.  Receive it.  Don't 'Grieve it'.    

You are not alone.  You are in preparation and you can choose where you want to be in your faith.   

Paul said, "I believe God".   In the very midst of a storm, in an open boat, with no inflatable vest or Bell Towers to alert the Coast Guard... Yet Still, Paul said:  "I Believe God'.     

God told Paul what his itinerary was.  Paul was directed towards the other side of the ocean.   In the midst of the Storm which isolated him y from the view of God's promise, Paul still said:   "I Believe God".   

Please don't cry anymore...      Please don't be sad.    God isn't angry with you and this message is to assure you that all of the hurt that you've been feeling is no longer the ruler of your soul.  

From this moment on....

"I Believe God"


Ooooooooooooooooo I have another scripture to share with you.  I love this one.    

For those of you who have been 'beaten' so low and crying out, "I just cannot take another 'hit' like this.  I cannot take another blow to my heart; look what God is saying to you:  

_A bruised reed he will not break, and a smoldering wick (a flickering candle) he will not snuff out, till he has brought justice through to victory._  (Matthew 12:20)


Did you 'hear' that?      Oh... My Goodness!   Oh, Oh, OH... My Goodness!  

You have been hurt, you have been bruised enough.   Your 'fire' feels that it has been 'snuffed' out.. your light is but a 'flicker' and it's lost it's bright shine in the dark.    You feel kicked and punched and stomped upon.   You cannot take another day or moment of this pain...

And God in all of His loving care and open arms, is lifting you up saying:

You've been bruised and used enough.  Let me hold you close to my heart and let me heal you through all of this pain.  Your light once bright, shall be brilliant again.   I will not hurt you, I will not let this destroy you, I am your Healer, Provider, Protector... I have healing your broken heart...setting you free.  

Now, Beloved Ones... you can choose to say what has always been true:

"I Believe God"  

In Jesus' Name, Amen....


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie


Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie,

Your ministry is wonderful...what a sweet savour in this thread of love and peace!  

May the Lord continue to use you mightily in the lives of women...you have been called by the Lord to be a cutting edge woman in His Kingdom!!!

Love ya!

N&W


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> Your ministry is wonderful...what a sweet savour in this thread of love and peace!
> 
> ...



Thank you Precious Wavy... I cannot thank you enough for all of your encouragement which keeps me going, here and off from the 'forum'.  

Iron Sharpens iron....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Precious Wavy... I cannot thank you enough for all of your encouragement which keeps me going, here and off from the 'forum'.
> 
> Iron Sharpens iron....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



] 

Right back at you, Sis.  Right back at you.


I'm almost finished with the unpacking...  

Almost there... I can see the walls and the living room carpet now...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ]
> 
> Right back at you, Sis.  Right back at you.
> 
> ...


I know you are excited about that...


----------



## mensa (Jun 11, 2013)

My sister is battling cancer.  She finished chemo, now she must have surgery and then radiation.

This world is so dangerous that I worry and become frantic about the safety of my husband and my children.  I know it is a sin to worry but I do need to be delivered from this horrible thing.

I worry that my husband and children will not make it to heaven.  They say that they are saved and act like it, but I still worry about the safety of their souls.

Please pray that God will set me free from fear and worry.  I know that he can because he has set me free from so many other things.

Thank you for letting me vent because everyone I know thinks that I am this strong Christian who never worries and always has it together.  But, they don't know that so many times I am trembling with fear.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

mensa said:


> My sister is battling cancer.  She finished chemo, now she must have surgery and then radiation.
> 
> This world is so dangerous that I worry and become frantic about the safety of my husband and my children.  I know it is a sin to worry but I do need to be delivered from this horrible thing.
> 
> ...



mensa... 

I can only imagine how you are feeling right now.  There's a huge dark 'mountain' in front of you.   With all of you faith and knowledge of God's Word and the power that you have within you, this mountain, is just not what you care to be 'feelin' at this moment. 

Darling One, you don't have to push this mountain anywhere.   It's there to protect you and your loved ones.   It's God's way of shielding from any further harsh elements.   

Please take this time to heal and just continue to be who you are ... the One who loves and bears all things for her family and loved ones.  

God is going to take care of all that matters to you and you will see your sister revived and given a new view of life and a stronger commitment to God.   She's at that place in her heart where she is ready to surrender totally and fully all.   

Rest, Dear Mensa... just rest.  You've give life and family beyond your best and now it's your time to rest upon this mountain and just rest.   This meaning, you don't have to 'push' to make this go away.    God is taking care of all of this for you.  

Rest...  

We will be praying for you...   Be sure of it.    You and your family are surrounded in many, many prayers of God's family who loves you and live to love you and others.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 12, 2013)

*Struggling heavily with self worth/self acceptance, like where do I begin... You live your life for others, making them happy and now when you ask self What makes YOU/ME happy? you sit blank... so you just do things that will take attention away from you focusing on you not loving you, or even knowing where to begin... Like reading daily devo's and sermons result in nothing, just more confusion and procrastination and just awaiting the casket,  there is already so much death around me, why me, I know this too shall pass or will it... gotta stay hopeful... no one to talk to, no mother no father no siblings, I mean they exist, but not really and in this impaired/ sort of depressed state you start to push friends out of life, because you feel like you dont have any, or that they are not there for you like you are there for them... they should do the things I do, as isnt that what the good book says, treat others how you want to be treated... maybe they dont read the same book... or maybe they do, but only treat you good because they need something... ummm they are not your true friends you think... 

ok now I am rambling, *breathes**


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Welp!  What concerns me at this moment is the weather in Illinois.  

I am motivated right now to go and buy me a home with a basement.  (But after I get a job).


----------



## mensa (Jun 12, 2013)

Ms. Shimmie, I felt so much peace when I read your post to me.  I will not forget what you told me.  You really know how to encourage people and I am so glad to get to know you in this forum.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Kalani (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in a very bad financial place. Have been for a while but things are getting really scary now. I know the economy isn't the best but with the number of applications I've put in and the various temp agencies I'm with it makes no sense to be going this long with no work.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> 
> Struggling heavily with self worth/self acceptance, like where do I begin... You live your life for others, making them happy and now when you ask self What makes YOU/ME happy? you sit blank... so you just do things that will take attention away from you focusing on you not loving you, or even knowing where to begin... Like reading daily devo's and sermons result in nothing, just more confusion and procrastination and just awaiting the casket,  there is already so much death around me, why me,
> 
> ...



AnjelLuvsUBabe 

This is what God says about you Angel...

_The Lord appeared to us from afar saying:

“I have loved you with an everlasting love;
    I have drawn you with unfailing kindness.

I will build you up again,
    and you.....will be rebuilt."_  (Jeremiah 31:3-4)

Angel, you are not worthless...God only puts together those whom He cannot bear to lose.    

Humans will fail us everyday.... Hey... they're just that.... Humans.   Yet God will never fail in loving you and treating you right.   God will never fail in respecting and in appreciating you and all that you do.    

Humans, on the other hand... are just so pre-occupied with day to night exhaustions and they just end up failing one another, and often without meaning to do so.   They just cannot be anything other than human...human with limitations and failures... for none of us are God, who never slumbers nor sleeps, for He the true God who watches over Israel, watches over us.  

God is rebuilding you , Angel.   Yes, He is   God is rebuilding you and filling in the gaps that were left unfilled by those you've loved.   But hey, they are forgiven and they are still loved.   And you will always love loving them, no matter what they do to fail you.   

Why?   Because you are Humanly Love inside out and doing what you love to do and that is one who loves to love.   

You are not a failure, Angel.  And you are worth far more than diamonds and rubies and pearls, and all of the silver and the gold.    Now, that's worth, true worth, you truly are and always will be.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Welp!  What concerns me at this moment is the weather in Illinois.
> 
> I am motivated right now to go and buy me a home with a basement.  (But after I get a job).



You are 'Safe' 

In the loving arms of God the Father...

You are Safe.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

dtachi said:


> I'm in a very bad financial place. Have been for a while but things are getting really scary now. I know the economy isn't the best but with the number of applications I've put in and the various temp agencies I'm with it makes no sense to be going this long with no work.



     

dtachi...

     

Dear Father... Dtachi is so dear and near to your heart.  Please provide her with your peace and with an abundance of assurance that you are taking care of her entire life.    

More than money, you are blessing her with safe keeping.  Providing every source of provision beyond her every need.    Thank you for giving her the right job with exceptional income and with several perks and benefits to enable her to save more of her income than spending it upon bills and other essentials. 

She will not be in debt to anyone.  Her home will be secure and your provision for travel and transportation will be covered in full. 

Father nothing is too hard for you.  Bless her with favour and good understanding with all employers.   Let her shine among all others applying for the same positions.   

Father, if the position that she has applied for has been filled by another, then Father promote her.  Place her in a higher level of work and remove all intimidation from her heart and replace it with full confidence in her skills to supercede all expectations of the work she is assigned.   

To each of her employers, let her work blow their minds.     You did this for Joseph, you made him 2nd in command to Pharoah; for Joseph was placed there for your glory and so shall you place dtachi... in a position of great importance and she will forever succeed.

Thank you Father for blessing her finances and her help and restore her joy in place of worry and sorrow... Thank you for fulfilling each and every need. 

Thank you for the rich and rare gifts you have given her.  Dtachi is rare and gifted with skills and talents which rise her above many others.  She will always be a winner wherever you place her.  

In Jesus, Name... we bow in loving appreciation for your promises fulfilled her life... 

Amen and Amen.   


_A gift opens doors for the one who gives it and brings him into the presence of great people._ (Proverbs 18:16)

_If you fully obey the Lord your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations on earth._ (Deuteromony 28:1)


Everything is going to work out for you dtachi.   It's going to be okay.  It really is.  Get some rest.  You have tons of blessings and answered prayers coming your way and you need the energy to enjoy them.    

:blowkiss:


----------



## Kalani (Jun 12, 2013)

Shimmie, thank you so much for that incredible prayer! So powerful and edifying and there were things you stated that were obvious God is speaking through you. Just one little example is your reference to me being a "winner". The negative thought (likely the enemy) that has been permeating my mind is "loser". Of course I always try to battle those lies with truths that agree with the Word of God but the "loser" word has haunted me for some reason. 

You have wonderful ministry gifts. This board is so blessed to have you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2013)

dtachi said:


> Shimmie, thank you so much for that incredible prayer! So powerful and edifying and there were things you stated that were obvious God is speaking through you. Just one little example is your reference to me being a "winner". The negative thought (likely the enemy) that has been permeating my mind is "loser". Of course I always try to battle those lies with truths that agree with the Word of God but the "loser" word has haunted me for some reason.
> 
> You have wonderful ministry gifts. This board is so blessed to have you!



Precious and Loved dtachi... 

God is 'de-taching' that lie of 'loser' away from your mind.  For Jesus already 
"detached" it from your life when He was upon the Cross.   

God says it right here:

"For you have been made MORE THAN Conquerors through Jesus Christ our Lord" ....  

   You are 'More' than a Conqueror... "More"... Much More!   

Something else:   Don't be afraid to say 'Yes' to the next job offer.  You can handle it...    God, your Jehovah Shammah, has already gone before you and has prepared the way and has made your way perfect.   

Do not be intimidated by the new responsibilities.   You have a gift, a natural gift that you flow with beyond that of the ones you will be replacing.    Ignore the stares and the glares.... for it is only your Bright and Shining Light that is reflecting in their eyes.   Just do you job and flow; ask questions and just flow.  You will 'capture' the good attention of those around you and you will not fail in your new position.   

Take the higher position and allow God to have His glory in what He has called you to.   You have been applying for positions which are below your true skills.  Take the step above which you have been applying for.   You can handle it.     Yes, you can and you will.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2013)

HWAY...  

God's Banner Over You is LOVE  

   You are surrounded by God's Love and Blessings  

There is nothing too hard for the Lord, and nothing He will withhold from you that will bless you and bring you joy.


HWAY... God's Banner Over You is Love... 

There are no black clouds allowed to hover over you...


----------



## HWAY (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Shimmie. I absolutely love this thread.  Your ministry of encouragement and building up other women is an example of love in action and how a Christian woman should relate to others.  Don't stop doing what you are doing.


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jun 21, 2013)

I feel comfortable coming here confessing. 

I stepped out on my boyfriend of 5 years and I cant forgive myself. As a result of that I met an awesome men who treat me like a queen. The boyfriend of 5 years was very verbally abusive. I wrestle with the how all these came about. Why would God bless me with this wonderful man? I got down on my knees and prayed for forgiveness however I cant forgive myself from my wrong doing.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 21, 2013)

proudofmynaps 
I'm really sorry... I know EXACTLY how you feel.. and the guilt... Be rest assured that God has forgiven you if you ask... please ask God to help you forgive yourself too. I advice that you do whatever it takes to give you peace.... I would personally come clean with my boyfriend knowing fully well it may cost the relationship but I tell you, telling the truth and asking for forgiveness... is the most liberating feeling. All that weightt lifted off your shoulders will do a world of good for your sanity.... If you lose your relationship... Oh well, it's the physical consequence of your action... take it as a lesson learned and move on.

OT: If your man is very verbally abusive, then maybe you shouldnt be with him in the first place? Life is too short to be with an abusive man IMO...


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jun 21, 2013)

JudithO said:


> proudofmynaps
> I'm really sorry... I know EXACTLY how you feel.. and the guilt... Be rest assured that God has forgiven you if you ask... please ask God to help you forgive yourself too. I advice that you do whatever it takes to give you peace.... I would personally come clean with my boyfriend knowing fully well it may cost the relationship but I tell you, telling the truth and asking for forgiveness... is the most liberating feeling. All that weightt lifted off your shoulders will do a world of good for your sanity.... If you lose your relationship... Oh well, it's the physical consequence of your action... take it as a lesson learned and move on.
> 
> OT: If your man is very verbally abusive, then maybe you shouldnt be with him in the first place? Life is too short to be with an abusive man IMO...



JudithO

I confessed to him right away when it happened. However, I can't forgive myself. I prayed about it tonight and feel a little bit better but the guilt won't go away. I don't want to make excuses for my actions. Would God put another man in my life to let me know I could do better is my question. Since meeting him all the things I have asked for I'm being bless with. New job, moving back home to be with family, and started my spiritual journey again.


----------



## Divine. (Jun 21, 2013)

Currently I'm in that lonely season of God stripping everything from beneath me in order to focus on him. It has been so hard.

I have lost so many friends. I have no one to talk to. For the past month it has been me, my bible, and God. I have found joy in my father, but for some reason it's not enough to overcome this loneliness. 

I just graduated from college and I'm beginning to get discouraged because no one will hire me. I can't even get an admin support job and I have been doing that for 4 years! I worked my behind off in college doing internships, even interning as a P&G ambassador, and still I'm unable to get hired. I have no clue what I want to do with my life. Apart of me wants to go back to school and finish up my marketing degree (it's my minor) because I don't have enough experience to work in my major. I feel so inadequate. People have always looked up to me. I feel like a failure because I have yet to fulfill any of my goals. I don't make enough money to live on my own so I have to move back home...

Don't even get me started on my love life...I want to have a relationship God's way, but I'm so weak. I'm scared that I will run off the few prospects I have by telling them my relationship with God is more important than succumbing to sin. It's just hard. 

I'm really just lost and with each day I find myself running from God. I am being tested in so many ways and I honestly can't take it anymore. My faith isn't shaken but I can't act like this is easy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2013)

proudofmynaps said:


> JudithO
> 
> I confessed to him right away when it happened. However, I can't forgive myself. I prayed about it tonight and feel a little bit better but the guilt won't go away. I don't want to make excuses for my actions. Would God put another man in my life to let me know I could do better is my question. Since meeting him all the things I have asked for I'm being bless with. New job, moving back home to be with family, and started my spiritual journey again.



proudofmynaps...

My heart is crying 'with' you.   

As I'm sitting here my thoughts are a very good thing is happening with you.  It's not the 'other' man, nor the new job, moving back home...none of these  

It's the prayer in Psalm 51 from King David after he had sinned with Bathsheba.    It's not your boyfriend that you are carrying the weight of conviction for.   No, it's the Lord.   Your heart is heavy because the sin was against the Lord. 

*Look at David's Prayer:*

*Have mercy upon me, O God, according to thy lovingkindness: according unto the multitude of thy tender mercies blot out my transgressions.

2 Wash me throughly from mine iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin.

3 For I acknowledge my transgressions: and my sin is ever before me.*

*4 Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight: that thou mightest be justified when thou speakest, and be clear when thou judgest.*

5 Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me.

*6 Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom.

7 Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean: wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow.*

8 Make me to hear joy and gladness; that the bones which thou hast broken may rejoice.

9 Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities.

*10 Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

11 Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me.

12 Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.

13 Then will I teach transgressors thy ways; and sinners shall be converted unto thee.*

*
14 Deliver me from bloodguiltiness, O God, thou God of my salvation: and my tongue shall sing aloud of thy righteousness.*

15 O Lord, open thou my lips; and my mouth shall shew forth thy praise.

16 For thou desirest not sacrifice; else would I give it: thou delightest not in burnt offering.

*17 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit: a broken and a contrite heart, O God, thou wilt not despise.*

18 Do good in thy good pleasure unto Zion: build thou the walls of Jerusalem.

19 Then shalt thou be pleased with the sacrifices of righteousness, with burnt offering and whole burnt offering: then shall they offer bullocks upon thine altar.

------------------

Dearest One... God is calling upon your heart to be 'One' with Him.  That's the pain you are feeling.   He doesn't want you to sin again and neither do you, for the pain will only deepen until you yield your heart to the Lord, surrendering all there is about you.    

It's not about your boyfriend nor the other man.    They cannot redeem you nor ease the pain in your heart... the deep conviction.   

This is about Jesus.  A relationship that no man can put asunder; no man can tear apart.  Your heart has been 'pricked' and you are feeling the hurt that God feels and only because of His deep love for you.   He wants you to know the depth and breath of His love for you.  How it hurts Him that you were being hurt and mistreated.   You cannot remain nor can you return to another situation like that.   

As humans we each fall short and we 'ALL' fail God.  Yet He waits for the moment when He can, by the Holy Spirit, pull us back unto Him.  

Somewhere along the the line, in the journey of your life, you gave your heart to the Lord and then 'Life happened'.   Life's distractions (the abusive boyfriend), and now the enemy is seducing you with another distraction.  Yes, this other guy is another distraction, which is why you don't have God's peace in your heart.   Going back to Psalm 51 (posted above).   God is calling your heart to be 'One' with Him.   

He loves you O' so much and so much more.  He wants to give you a peaceful life and that life more abundantly.    As soon as you surrender...the pain in your heart will over.  God has won, the heart of the 'girl' He loves with all of His.   

No condemnation... just love


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2013)

Divine. said:


> Currently I'm in that lonely season of God stripping everything from beneath me in order to focus on him. It has been so hard.
> 
> I have lost so many friends. I have no one to talk to. For the past month it has been me, my bible, and God. I have found joy in my father, but for some reason it's not enough to overcome this loneliness.
> 
> ...



Divine....

You have a 'Divine' Life.   Really, you do.  You truly have a Divine Life!

You're not weak at all, Little Sister, not at all.   Perhaps a little weary, a little tired.  As for the relationships, the prospects perhaps running off.   

Well, remember your 'Hair Growth' journey?  It seems like our hair  grew faster before we began taking good care of it.  However, keeping our hair healthy seemed to take longer or it seemed as if our hair wasn't making any kind of length progress, yet all along it was and then 'we' were past shoulder, past APL, headed past bra strap.     

When we do right with our relationships, it's like taking care of our healthy hair to keep it healthy.  It may seem like it's not growing but it is.   And so shall your relationship be...healthy and strong because you're taking care of it, God's way.  

You won't be in this 'season' long.  It's just part of the journey and if you look ahead, there are rows of Roses along the path.   The thorns are for your  protection...there is no rejection for you to pick them and place them in a joyful vase.  

God has this to say to you...

_For still the vision awaits its appointed time; it hastens to the end—it will not lie. If it seems slow, wait for it; it will surely come; it will not delay._ (Habakkuk 2)

Now, this scripture has made its rounds and it becomes a 'Yeah, Yeah, Yeah....Sure, I've heard it before.".. it becomes redundant. 

HOWEVER or may I say "BUT" ?   

It is not redundant for you.  In a still small voice in the very deep of your belly (your spirit), you can hear God's gentle, yet strong whisper reaffirming you this:  

_"My Darling Daughter, I didn't forget what you asked me for.  I didn't forget what I promised you in return, and I am reminding you too...do not forget and do not doubt what I have said.   

Stop thinking about the other blessings which I have allowed others to reap, others who have not trusted me as you have.   Yes, I know... Daughter, I know that they haven't 'earned' it.   But do you realize how much more you have simply because of your faith in me?    Daughter I have watched you 'Still' take a stand for me in the midst of critical and cynical quirks and attacks upon your faith in me.   

Daughter, I am so proud of you for still believing in me when others around you, chose not to.  And they were not nice about it.   Oh' no!  They were high minded and puffed up with pride in themselves and offering to help you not out of kindness but of mocking your faith in me to provide for you, in spite of.    

YET, my Darling Daughter, YET, you always stood for me and you never let me down, even when it appeared that I was not around to fulfill a certain need.  

You see, I don't forget.  I was there then and I am here with you now, and I am telling you Daughter, I NEVER forget.   I never forget those who forsake all others to stand in their faith in me.   I never forget.   It is during those times of trials that I --- ME --- Your Father in Heaven... It is during those times that I see who truly is for me and those who are not.   And you my Darling Daughter, are so near and dear to my heart.  You have clearly shown that you love me and trust me and there is nothing in this life that I will not do for you, give to you, promise to you.  And I never forsake my promises.  And I will not forsake my promises which I have made for and to you.  

A year from now you will look back and wonder, when did I ever lack?  There is so much abundance in my life, that there is no room for more.  Yet, my Darling Daughter, I will enlarge your 'Territory' for the abundance is only beginning to fill the halls and rooms of your new home, your new life, your new dwelling in total peace.   

Don't worry about your husband, you know that he is coming.  It won't be a year before you live the manifestation.  Just trust me and be ready.   That's all, just be ready.  

Now...what will you ask of me?   I am here and I am ready to pour out my blessings upon you.  Blessings which I have promised and have not withheld.  I will give them unto you freely for you are mine, and I love you and I will keep no good thing from you.   Not ever.
_
In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Your life is 'Divine'.... :Rose:


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jun 21, 2013)

Shimmie

Thank you so much. You are blessing this board in so many ways. I'm so grateful for you. Keep doing what the Lord has put in your heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2013)

proudofmynaps said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you so much. You are blessing this board in so many ways. I'm so grateful for you. Keep doing what the Lord has put in your heart.



proudofmynaps....So are you Love...so are you.  

Baby, God needs us so much here on this earth.  And you are among His chosen to stand for Him.   

You have such a love in your heart for God and that's the reason you feel so bad.   The real 'Man' that you are in love with is Jesus and you hurt because you love Him so.   That's all it is.   Your love for Him, is just that deep and He loves you all the more for it.  

Again, there is no condemnation.   Only love.  I promise you.  Only love and you truly have it in your heart and  you always will.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 21, 2013)

Divine.

Thank you for being so honest and transparent. I found this video today and I feel it was meant for you and the other lovely ladies on this board. 

Have faith in God, He will never fail you. 

31 to be Exact


----------



## Divine. (Jun 21, 2013)

Shimmie What you wrote touched me in so many ways. I literally was brought to tears. God is using you in such a special way. Thank you for the kind uplifting words. In this moment I realized how much God truly loves me. It's such an overwhelming yet amazing feeling! I feel so much better  




LovingLady said:


> Divine.
> 
> Thank you for being so honest and transparent. I found this video today and I feel it was meant for you and the other lovely ladies on this board.
> 
> ...



LovingLady Omg I loved every second of this video! It was so beautiful. Thank you for sharing! This video confirmed a lot things I have been dealing with.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 21, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> Divine.
> 
> Thank you for being so honest and transparent. I found this video today and I feel it was meant for you and the other lovely ladies on this board.
> 
> ...



LovingLady I had to thank you directly for posting this powerful message, I just shared it with my son and asked him to share it with his friends. Awesome message!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 22, 2013)

LovingLady said:


> Divine.
> 
> Thank you for being so honest and transparent. I found this video today and I feel it was meant for you and the other lovely ladies on this board.
> 
> ...



This is amazing.  Thank you LovingLady for sharing this.  Thank you very much.   God's love and His heart is moving among us and within and it's just wonderful.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a talk with my aunt and told her that lately I've been having strong feelings of a dark presence around me when I'm trying to go to sleep at night(during the day too),but for the most part at night. She said it was demons. I haveto admit I'm not really religious. I wanted to see what advice you ladies had to offer on this.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2013)

Destiny9109 said:


> I had a talk with my aunt and told her that lately I've been having strong feelings of a dark presence around me when I'm trying to go to sleep at night(during the day too),but for the most part at night. She said it was demons. I have to admit I'm not really religious. I wanted to see what advice you ladies had to offer on this.



 Destiny9109...

I am not 'sensing' that there are demons causing this 'presence' around you.  

Questions:  

What are you afraid of?  What's been heavy on your mind for the past several months?   Who passed out of your life?   I'm not speaking of something who may have died, but someone who has been a deep part of your life and no longer there.  Someone you've been missing.   Has something like this happened in your life and you are missing this person?  

Other Questions:

What time do you go to bed at night?

What do you eat at night? 

How much water intake do you have during the day?  

Have you been avoiding seeing your doctor about something?

These are just questions.   God is going to get to the bottom of this for you. He loves you just that much and more.   

Oh!  And someone has been praying for you, someone in your life who really and truly cares and has 'picked up' on how you've been feeling lately.   It's someone close other than your Mom.   

Let's see where God is leading in this.  Let's see what the Lord is trying to tell us.


----------

